# Unendliche Geschichte



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (14. Januar 2009)

Hi

Manchen von euch ist das Spiel (nicht die Geschichte) ja vielleicht bekannt. Die Regeln sind einfach. Es wird mit einem Wort begonnen, jeder der antwortet kopiert die bestehende Kette, und fügt ein Wort an.
P1; Ein
P2: Ein Baum
P3: Ein Baum steht
usw...
Also dann , hier das Startwort:

Hans


----------



## general_failure (14. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht

mfg
GF


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudel mit


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer


----------



## hammet (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh,


----------



## FrankWST (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon


----------



## hammet (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja


----------



## Leola13 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen."


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf


----------



## stain (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht


----------



## stain (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so,


----------



## stain (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als


----------



## Paspirgilis (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration


----------



## stain (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum


----------



## Paspirgilis (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt.


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber


----------



## Layna (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied,


----------



## Paspirgilis (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied


----------



## general_failure (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die _*Dschungelcamp-Leiterin*_

EDIT: to late


----------



## dandiii (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es


----------



## FrankWST (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln.


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt,


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen.


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat


----------



## stain (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich


----------



## Freak (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür


----------



## Freak (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte


----------



## general_failure (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung


----------



## Freak (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich


----------



## Freak (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene


----------



## Freak (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter


----------



## Freak (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für


----------



## c4dazubi08 (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar


----------



## Alexander Schuc (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus


----------



## general_failure (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei


----------



## general_failure (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig


----------



## Leola13 (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und


----------



## general_failure (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem


----------



## Maik (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas


----------



## general_failure (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem


----------



## Dorschty (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck


----------



## Maik (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf


----------



## vfl_freak (16. Januar 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dschungel-Schweinkram


----------



## FrankWST (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit


----------



## c4dazubi08 (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand.


----------



## c4dazubi08 (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach


----------



## Maik (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen


----------



## c4dazubi08 (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang


----------



## dandiii (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt


----------



## c4dazubi08 (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er


----------



## vfl_freak (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er _*komischerweise*_


----------



## c4dazubi08 (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass


----------



## Maik (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er

___________
@all: Es werden alle enthaltenden Zeichen in den neuen Post herüberkopiert, also auch die Smileys.


----------



## FrankWST (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt


----------



## c4dazubi08 (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln


----------



## Maik (16. Januar 2009)

*@all: Es werden alle enthaltenden Zeichen in den neuen Post herüberkopiert, dazu zählen auch die Smileys.*

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne


----------



## c4dazubi08 (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine


----------



## Dorschty (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe


----------



## FrankWST (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und


----------



## Dorschty (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige


----------



## FrankWST (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.




Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

^^

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt


----------



## general_failure (16. Januar 2009)

´Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten


----------



## Freak (16. Januar 2009)

´Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2009)

´Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

^^

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller


----------



## Freak (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

^^

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Grammatikregeln


----------



## Maik (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce


----------



## c4dazubi08 (16. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend


----------



## stain (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

^^

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf


----------



## Nico Graichen (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln


----------



## c4dazubi08 (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt


----------



## Alexander Schuc (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach


----------



## Nico Graichen (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen



----------------
Now playing: Kärbholz - Ein neuer Tag
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Maik (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen


----------



## c4dazubi08 (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte


----------



## Maik (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter


----------



## c4dazubi08 (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed


----------



## Maik (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed  Makarnaçanak


----------



## c4dazubi08 (17. Januar 2009)

wo haste denn den Namen her^^


Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed  Makarnaçanak, dass


----------



## Maik (17. Januar 2009)

c4dazubi08 hat gesagt.:


> wo haste denn den Namen her^^


Über einen Online-Übersetzer für deutsch-türkisch (markana=Nudel, çanak=Topf) 


Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das


----------



## c4dazubi08 (17. Januar 2009)

Wie geil....^^


Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert


----------



## Freak (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar


----------



## Maik (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war


----------



## Maik (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und


----------



## c4dazubi08 (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es


----------



## Maik (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr

(Langsam wirds schwierig mit dem Sinn und der Grammatik )


----------



## c4dazubi08 (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen


----------



## Maik (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden


(@Nord-Süd-Richtung: Langsam wird's mühselig, in deinen Postings immer die fehlenden Smileys einzufügen  Nutze mal die Zitat-Funktion, um sie herüberzukopieren )


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe.

(@Maik: Ich mach ja schon   )


----------



## c4dazubi08 (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb


----------



## Freak (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed


----------



## Maik (17. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak


----------



## CookieBuster (18. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

^^

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich


----------



## Maik (18. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

^^

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (18. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen


----------



## Freak (18. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten


----------



## Maik (18. Januar 2009)

PIfreak hat gesagt.:


> Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.





Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen


----------



## Maik (18. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die


----------



## Alexander Schuc (18. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus


----------



## general_failure (18. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer


----------



## Alexander Schuc (18. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit


----------



## Nico Graichen (18. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und


----------



## c4dazubi08 (18. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile _*ins*_


----------



## Paspirgilis (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch


----------



## Maik (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen


----------



## Dorschty (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden.


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. _*Jedoch*_


----------



## c4dazubi08 (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. *Jedoch* hatte


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte _*Gott*_

 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Freak (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls


----------



## Maik (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das


----------



## c4dazubi08 (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze


----------



## Maik (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept


----------



## Freak (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert.


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. _*Aber*_


----------



## Maik (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam


----------



## Nico Graichen (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und


----------



## Maik (20. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva


----------



## vfl_freak (23. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva _*konsultierten*_


----------



## Leola13 (23. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb


----------



## Maik (23. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter


----------



## general_failure (23. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus


----------



## Maik (23. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal


----------



## Freak (23. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um


----------



## Maik (23. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott


----------



## Nico Graichen (23. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit


----------



## Maik (23. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei


----------



## c4dazubi08 (23. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu


----------



## Maik (23. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.


----------



## Nico Graichen (23. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.


----------



## StupidBoy (23. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber


----------



## c4dazubi08 (23. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere


----------



## Nico Graichen (24. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und



PS: Eigentlich sollte der Satz mit Google beginnen


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen


----------



## Maik (24. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (25. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv


----------



## Maik (25. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (25. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu


----------



## Maik (25. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen.


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (25. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen


----------



## Maik (25. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS"


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt


----------



## c4dazubi08 (25. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist


----------



## Maik (25. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral.


----------



## c4dazubi08 (25. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans _*wird*_


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird _*trotz*_


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz *täglicher*


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher *harter*


----------



## Maik (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Unendliche Geschichte* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten _*kurzfristig*_

 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________


Beantwortete Fragen und gelöste Themen bitte als erledigt markieren, vielen Dank!
______________________________________________________________________________________
_Interpol und Deutsche Bank, FBI und Scotland Yard, Finanzamt und das BKA haben unsere Daten da._
[ Kraftwerk - Computerwelt - 1981 ]


----------



## c4dazubi08 (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus _*einem*_


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem *Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm*


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Sorry - aber "_*dem*_" kam zu spät


----------



## Matze (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm *der*


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der _* Turorials.de-Moderatoren ;-]
*_


----------



## Maik (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Turorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Turorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise _*zum *_


----------



## Maik (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Turorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen


----------



## Freak (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Turorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.


----------



## StupidBoy (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Turorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin


----------



## Maik (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Turorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten _*aufgeregte*_


----------



## Maik (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer _*baldmöglichst*_


----------



## Maik (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. _*Blöderweise*_


----------



## c4dazubi08 (26. Januar 2009)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.





Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.Blöderweise hat


----------



## Maik (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher


----------



## c4dazubi08 (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher Kahvea?ç?

hab das mit dem deutsch-türkischübersetzer mal ausprobiert^^


----------



## Maik (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel


----------



## c4dazubi08 (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen


----------



## Maik (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne


----------



## c4dazubi08 (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber _*nachzudenken!*_ ;-]

BTW: was heißt denn nun " kahvea?ç? "? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
Gute N8 - Klaus


----------



## c4dazubi08 (26. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er

Kahve= kaffe asci=koch^^


----------



## vfl_freak (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

^^

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er _*wankte*_



>> Kahve= kaffe asci=koch
Ah, Danke, das wird in meinen Türkei-Urlaub im Juni helfen ... ^^

 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

^^

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte* etwas*


----------



## Maik (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

^^

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig


----------



## vfl_freak (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig _*durch *_


----------



## Maik (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die


----------



## Matze (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die _*rießige*_


----------



## Maik (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die rießige Teeküche


----------



## vfl_freak (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, _*weil*_


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, _*weil*_ er


----------



## Maik (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet _*Mutti's*_


----------



## Maik (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen


----------



## Matze (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen *dringend*


----------



## Maik (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten *sollte.*
 :-(


----------



## vfl_freak (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
_*Darin *_


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Januar 2009)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.





Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin *schnabulierte*


----------



## vfl_freak (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte* eine 
*


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken! ;-]
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine _*zwölfbeinige *_


----------



## Paspirgilis (27. Januar 2009)

AW: Unendliche Geschichte
Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige _*Tausendfüsslerin*_


----------



## general_failure (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin *gerade*


----------



## vfl_freak (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade* bunt-beleuchtete
*


----------



## Maik (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete *Schönheitspillen
*


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese


----------



## Maik (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat_* Kriemhild*_


----------



## Freak (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die


----------



## Maik (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie


----------



## vfl_freak (27. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie _*vergaß, *_


----------



## Maik (28. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter


----------



## vfl_freak (28. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter _*bereut!*_ :-(


----------



## Paspirgilis (29. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! _*Denn*_


----------



## vfl_freak (29. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn _*als
*_


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als _*Hans-Hubert*_


----------



## Maik (29. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert *Kah*


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah _*Rosemarie's *_


----------



## Maik (29. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's *Schnursenkel*


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel _*anknabberte*_


----------



## Maik (29. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte*, fiel*


----------



## Powner94 (29. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel *der*


----------



## Maik (29. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der *schnurstracks*


----------



## Powner94 (29. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks *auf*


----------



## Maik (29. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf *Kriemhild.*


----------



## Powner94 (29. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. * Die*


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die _*fing*_


----------



## vfl_freak (30. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing_* Feuer
*_


----------



## Matze (30. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und


----------



## vfl_freak (30. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und _*rief:"
*_


----------



## Paspirgilis (30. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief:" OMFG,


----------



## vfl_freak (30. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief:" OMFG, _*that's*_


----------



## c4dazubi08 (30. Januar 2009)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.





Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief:" OMFG, that's a


----------



## Maik (30. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!"


----------



## c4dazubi08 (30. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend


----------



## Powner94 (30. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend *bekam*


----------



## Maik (30. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç?


----------



## c4dazubi08 (30. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine


----------



## Maik (30. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke.


----------



## c4dazubi08 (30. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch


----------



## Maik (31. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch  *verlangte*


----------



## c4dazubi08 (31. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans

Kann man nicht einfach normal und nicht fett schreiben, denn man  muss so viel löschen...


----------



## Maik (31. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert


----------



## c4dazubi08 (31. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass


----------



## Maik (31. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild


----------



## c4dazubi08 (31. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine


----------



## Maik (31. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe


----------



## c4dazubi08 (31. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft.


----------



## sniper_da (31. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das


----------



## c4dazubi08 (31. Januar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

^^

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.


:suspekt:


Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept


----------



## Paspirgilis (1. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept _*besteht*_


----------



## Maik (1. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht _*aus*_


----------



## c4dazubi08 (1. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig _*Känguru-Hoden*_


----------



## Maik (1. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden_*-an-Makkaronis.*_


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis._* "Lecker", 
*_


----------



## c4dazubi08 (1. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn


----------



## Maik (1. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn *dazu*


----------



## c4dazubi08 (1. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare


----------



## Maik (1. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare*-mit-Käse-überbacken*


----------



## c4dazubi08 (1. Februar 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.





Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. *würg*


----------



## vfl_freak (2. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", _*dachte*_


----------



## Maik (2. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte _*Makarnaçanak.*_


----------



## vfl_freak (2. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. _*"Ich*_


----------



## Maik (2. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich _*reagier*_


----------



## c4dazubi08 (2. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier erlergisch


----------



## Maik (2. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf


___________
@c4dazubi08: "erlergisch" gibt's nicht


----------



## c4dazubi08 (2. Februar 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.





Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden


___________
@Maik : Das kommt davon, wenn man versucht auf Umgangsprache zu Chatten und sich 5 sek. dannach wieder an die Nettiquete halten muss^^ werd aber mehr drauf achten müssen


----------



## Maik (2. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden *ohne*


----------



## c4dazubi08 (2. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem


----------



## Maik (2. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem *Vanille-Eis*".


----------



## c4dazubi08 (2. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb


----------



## Maik (2. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb *wurde*


----------



## c4dazubi08 (2. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks


----------



## Maik (2. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks *Großcousin*


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Februar 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.





Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin *Knutfried*


----------



## Maik (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried *herbeizitiert*


----------



## vfl_freak (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert *- allerdings
*


----------



## Maik (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings *versteht*


----------



## vfl_freak (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht _*niemand*_*, 
*


----------



## Maik (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie


----------



## vfl_freak (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie _*dieser *_


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser _*Vogel*_


----------



## Matze (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel _*anhand*_


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand _*mehrerer*_


----------



## Matze (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer _*transdimensionaler*_


----------



## vfl_freak (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler _*Kaninchen-Köttel
*_


----------



## Matze (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel _*das
*_


----------



## vfl_freak (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das _*gelbe
*_


----------



## Robbobking (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen


----------



## Matze (3. Februar 2009)

Ähh, und wie soll man da jetzt weitermachen?


----------



## vfl_freak (3. Februar 2009)

^^ etwas so :


Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen _*unterband!*_


----------



## Matze (3. Februar 2009)

Nur Schitzerdütsch ist schöner ^^


Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband!_* Dennoch*_


----------



## c4dazubi08 (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß


----------



## Maik (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß *Makarnaçanak*


----------



## c4dazubi08 (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die


----------



## Maik (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die *vergammelten*


----------



## c4dazubi08 (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste,


----------



## Maik (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, *die*


----------



## c4dazubi08 (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er


----------



## Maik (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er *seit*


----------



## c4dazubi08 (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932


----------



## vfl_freak (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 _*im*_


----------



## sniper_da (3. Februar 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker


----------



## vfl_freak (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker _*hatte!*_


----------



## Maik (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

*Pfui!*


----------



## vfl_freak (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!
*
Plötzlich 
*


----------



## Nico Graichen (3. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder _*genaugenommen*_


----------



## Matze (4. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen _*unvorhergesehenerweise*_


----------



## Maik (4. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise *kam*


----------



## Paspirgilis (4. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam _*verzögernd*_


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd _*hinzu, 
*_


----------



## Maik (4. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, *dass*


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass *James Bond
*


----------



## Maik (4. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond *sich*


----------



## c4dazubi08 (4. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine _*Walther PPK*_


----------



## Maik (5. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK *in*


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in *Ölpapier
*


----------



## Paspirgilis (5. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier _*einlegte.*_


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. _*Dadurch *_


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch *koagulierte*


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte* er*
----------------------------------------------------

BTW: "_*koagulierte*_"   :suspekt:   ich glaube, das kenn' ich - das ist mit Ausziehen und so, oder?


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er _*unverzüglich*_

----------------
P:S: Koagulation->Eiweissgerinnung
Du hast gerade James Bond gebraten(natürlich englisch)


----------



## Paspirgilis (6. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich_*. Sein*_

---------------------------------------------------------
Yeeehaaaa, mein 200. Beitrag auf der geilsten community der Welt war völlig sinnlos


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich_*. *_Sein _*diabolisches
*_


----------



## Paspirgilis (6. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches _*Gelächter*_


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter _*entartete*_


----------



## Robbobking (6. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete* nicht.*


----------



## Matze (6. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. *Stattdessen*


----------



## Maik (6. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen _*erblaßte*_


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte _*Roberto
*_


----------



## Maik (7. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto *Blanco*


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco,* weil 
*


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil *sein*


----------



## sepp05 (16. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein *Hautton*


----------



## vfl_freak (16. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton* nicht
*


----------



## sepp05 (17. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht *der*


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der* üblichen
*


----------



## Dorschty (17. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm _*entsprach, *_


----------



## Dorschty (17. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern _*weil*_


----------



## Maik (17. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der _*Melatoninwert*_


----------



## Dorschty (17. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner


----------



## Matze (17. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner *Hauskatze*


----------



## Dorschty (17. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Februar 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch _*absank!*_


----------



## vfl_freak (4. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank!_* Danach
--------
Wollte es man wieder zum Leben erwecken 
*_


----------



## sepp05 (4. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach *konnte*


----------



## Maik (4. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte *Knutfried*


----------



## vfl_freak (5. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried *natürlich
*


----------



## Maik (5. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich *herzhaft*


----------



## vfl_freak (6. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft* rülpsen  ! ! !
*


----------



## vfl_freak (17. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen  ! ! !

_*
Danach 
*_

-----------------------------------------
um es mal wieder auf die Oberfläche zu holen ;-]


----------



## general_failure (17. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen  ! ! !


Danach *immatrikulierte*


----------



## Maik (17. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen  ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte _*A. Makarnaçanak*_


----------



## vfl_freak (17. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen  ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak _*als *_


----------



## general_failure (18. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen  ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als *interregionaler*


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen   ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler *Origamimeister*


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen   ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister*an*


----------



## vfl_freak (19. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen   ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an *der
*


----------



## Dorschty (19. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen  ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der *Baumschule*


----------



## vfl_freak (19. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule,* wo
*


----------



## sepp05 (19. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo _*auch*_


----------



## vfl_freak (19. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch _*eine 
*_


----------



## sepp05 (19. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine _*Aerobic-Abteilung*_


----------



## vfl_freak (23. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung_* gegründet*_


----------



## sepp05 (23. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet *wurde.*


----------



## vfl_freak (23. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. *Hierdurch 
*


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch *erfuhr
*


----------



## vfl_freak (23. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr *eine 
*


----------



## sepp05 (23. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !


Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine *Mitschülerin*


----------



## vfl_freak (23. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.

Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin *von 
*


----------



## Matze (23. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.

Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin von *allen*


----------



## sepp05 (23. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.

Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin von allen*, dass*


----------



## vfl_freak (23. März 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.

Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin von allem*, *dass *ein
*


----------



## c4dazubi08 (9. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.

Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin von allem, dass ein homosexueller


----------



## vfl_freak (9. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.

Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.

Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller _*Silberreiher*_

------
Habe  mal aus "von allem" --> "vor allem" gemacht, damit es wenigstens halbwegs richtiges Deutsch wird ^^


----------



## c4dazubi08 (9. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich


----------



## Maik (9. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter


----------



## vfl_freak (9. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter _*einer *_


----------



## Maik (9. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze


----------



## vfl_freak (9. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze _*seine*_


----------



## Maik (9. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten


----------



## vfl_freak (9. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten _*Graugänse*_


----------



## Bexx (27. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet
__________


----------



## vfl_freak (28. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet _*hatte!*_


----------



## Bexx (28. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! *Leider*


----------



## vfl_freak (28. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider *begrub
*


----------



## Bexx (28. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub *sich*


----------



## vfl_freak (28. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich* die
*


----------



## Bexx (28. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die *Priestersfrau*


----------



## c4dazubi08 (29. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in


----------



## Freak (29. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich


----------



## Maik (29. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem


----------



## c4dazubi08 (29. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot


----------



## Maik (29. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!


----------



## c4dazubi08 (29. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch


----------



## Bexx (30. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch *roch*


----------



## c4dazubi08 (30. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es


----------



## Maik (30. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!


----------



## Marschal (30. April 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage


----------



## Bexx (2. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage  *werden*


----------



## Maik (2. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage  werden Nudeln


----------



## c4dazubi08 (3. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage  werden Nudeln u.a.


----------



## ronaldh (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce* gefriergetrocknet, 
*


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil _*andernfalls *_


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die


----------



## ronaldh (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre


----------



## c4dazubi08 (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur


----------



## ronaldh (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!  

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren


----------



## c4dazubi08 (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw.


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. _*antizipieren*_


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit _*derartige*_


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen


----------



## Marschal (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen *nur*


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im _*übergeordneten*_


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem


----------



## ronaldh (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors


----------



## Marschal (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm


----------



## Marschal (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm *vorkommen*


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak


----------



## Marschal (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen


----------



## ronaldh (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried


----------



## Marschal (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr.


----------



## c4dazubi08 (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen


----------



## Marschal (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen


----------



## c4dazubi08 (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

_______________________
*@c4dazubi08 & Marschal: Bitte nutzt die Zitieren-Funktion, damit die Smilies nicht ständig verschütt gehen.*


----------



## c4dazubi08 (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische

______

ich habe doch immer die Zitieren-Funktion benutzt - kann aber sein, dass ich einen Beitrag ohne Smileys zitiert habe...


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse


----------



## c4dazubi08 (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche


----------



## Marschal (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde


----------



## c4dazubi08 (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten,


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten


----------



## Marschal (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für


----------



## Maik (4. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel


----------



## emtyx (5. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz _*durch*_


----------



## Marschal (5. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele


----------



## ronaldh (5. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken _*, die*_


----------



## Marschal (5. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die _aufgeregt_


----------



## ronaldh (5. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.


----------



## Marschal (5. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst


----------



## ronaldh (5. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor


----------



## Marschal (5. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100Mio


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. _*Minuten*_,


----------



## Maik (5. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen


----------



## Marschal (5. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend _*Schokoladen-Maikäfer*_


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf _*grün-gelbe*_


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster


----------



## pflo (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, *die*


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die* ausdauernd
*


----------



## pflo (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd *unter*


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck


----------



## pflo (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck *rammelten*.


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. _*Dadurch*_


----------



## pflo (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch _*ergoß*_


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich _*rot-grau-karierte*_


----------



## pflo (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte *Schokosauce*


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt


----------



## pflo (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt *mit*


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit* Erbsenpüree, 
*


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unendliche Geschichte*
 Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und _*hierdurch*_


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak


----------



## Maik (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel


----------



## pflo (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel *Ronald*


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte:


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: _*Pottstausend*_


----------



## pflo (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Pottstausend _*Schokoladen-Maikäfer*_


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer_* sind
*_


----------



## pflo (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind _*wirklich*_


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte _*Kettenraucher*_,


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren _*primäres*_


----------



## Marschal (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres _*Ziel*_


----------



## Maik (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu _*verwirklichen*_


----------



## Marschal (6. Mai 2009)

^^ wenn ich mal so nen einschub machen darf....

einfach total krank die ganze Story: Sollte gedruckt werden^^ Werde mir auf jeden Fall den "fertigen" Text (wenn der den mal nen Ende findet) kopieren^^

Finde dieser Thread ist legendär


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt


----------



## Maik (6. Mai 2009)

Marschal hat gesagt.:


> Werde mir auf jeden Fall den "fertigen" Text (wenn der den mal nen Ende findet) kopieren^^


Bei 30.000 Zeichen in einem Beitrag ist hier Feierabend - zumindest in diesem Thread ist die Geschichte endlich  

... und weiter im Text 

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen


----------



## Maik (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt


----------



## ronaldh (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu


----------



## Marschal (6. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

_*Somit*_


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte _*Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid*_


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur _*vereinzelt*_


----------



## Paspirgilis (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt _*gurgeln*_


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln,_* um 
*_


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans _*dadurch*_


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim _*Rasenmähen*_


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch


----------



## Maik (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken.


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. _*Anschließend*_


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte_* ein *_


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf


----------



## pflo (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, *gekocht*


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht* und
*


----------



## ronaldh (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit _*kleingehackten *_


----------



## ronaldh (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern _*versehen, *_


----------



## ronaldh (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt _*werden ! *_


----------



## ronaldh (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde _*kroch *_


----------



## Maik (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt _*durch *_


----------



## ronaldh (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen


----------



## Maik (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter


----------



## ronaldh (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den


----------



## Maik (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger.


----------



## ronaldh (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser


----------



## Maik (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser _*schwankte*_ 

OOPS ZU SPÄT .....


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet _*Platz*_


----------



## Maik (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum


----------



## ronaldh (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken


----------



## Maik (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln,


----------



## ronaldh (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und


----------



## Paspirgilis (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken.


----------



## ronaldh (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher _*würgte*_


----------



## Tim Bureck (8. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte *er*


----------



## vfl_freak (9. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er *einzelne
*


----------



## ronaldh (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen _*eines*_


----------



## ronaldh (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten _*Schweinehälften*_


----------



## ronaldh (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über _*leuchtende*_


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern_*! Dadurch*_


----------



## ronaldh (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab


----------



## c4dazubi08 (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich


----------



## vfl_freak (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich _*ein *_


----------



## hihacker (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein *nicht*


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein  nicht vorhergesehenes


----------



## ronaldh (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein  nicht vorhergesehenes Bild:


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein  nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried


----------



## c4dazubi08 (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein  nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte


----------



## ronaldh (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein  nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein  nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,


----------



## ronaldh (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein  nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein  nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom


----------



## ronaldh (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein  nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein  nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein.


----------



## ronaldh (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein  nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein  nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte


----------



## ronaldh (11. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein  nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig _*herbei!*_


----------



## ronaldh (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich _*implodierte *_


----------



## ronaldh (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der _*mittlere*_


----------



## ronaldh (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil


----------



## ronaldh (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die


----------



## Tim Bureck (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die *Klosterschülerin*


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin *Salpetersäure
*


----------



## ronaldh (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt


----------



## vfl_freak (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt _*hatte*_  ...


----------



## c4dazubi08 (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies


----------



## Maik (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt


----------



## ronaldh (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch


----------



## Maik (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng!


----------



## ronaldh (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde


----------



## Maik (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte,


----------



## c4dazubi08 (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass


----------



## Maik (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr


----------



## ronaldh (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch


----------



## hihacker (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das


----------



## ronaldh (12. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende _*Nudelsuppen-Gemenge*_


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge _abstoßen_


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen _*würde  *
_


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, _aber_


----------



## ronaldh (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann


----------



## Bexx (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann _rülpste_


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann _*erkannte*_


----------



## Maik (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie,


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, _*dass*_


----------



## ronaldh (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die


----------



## hihacker (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn


----------



## Maik (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten


----------



## hihacker (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten


----------



## Maik (13. Mai 2009)

*@hihacker: Bitte nutze die Zitieren-Funktion, damit die Smilies (durch Copy&Paste) nicht verschütt gehen.*

Weiter im Text:

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und


----------



## hihacker (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei


----------



## ronaldh (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige


----------



## Maik (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele


----------



## ronaldh (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend


----------



## c4dazubi08 (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt


----------



## ronaldh (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und


----------



## Maik (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt


----------



## ronaldh (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt, jedoch


----------



## c4dazubi08 (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt, jedoch erbrachen


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen _*einige*_
_hab' vor dem "jedoch" mal grammatikalisch korrigiert ;-])_


----------



## ronaldh (14. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte _*Meerjungfrauen*_


----------



## ronaldh (15. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige


----------



## hihacker (16. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische


----------



## Maik (16. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne


----------



## hihacker (16. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine_* Chance, *_


----------



## Maik (17. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht


----------



## vfl_freak (18. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht _*aufzuhören!*_


----------



## hihacker (19. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige


----------



## ronaldh (19. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer


----------



## ronaldh (19. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus


----------



## ronaldh (19. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika _*viele*_


----------



## ronaldh (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue _*Feldmäuse *_:suspekt:!


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse _*sind*_


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt:


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: _*Deshalb*_


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind _*Mäuse*_   (so - Mahlzeit ^^)


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten.


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
_*Trotzdem*_


----------



## ronaldh (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken _*Karnickel-Köttel*_


----------



## ronaldh (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger _*schrecklich,  *_


----------



## ronaldh (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt:


----------



## Tim Bureck (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie


----------



## ronaldh (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant


----------



## hihacker (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln.


----------



## ronaldh (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt


----------



## hihacker (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken


----------



## ronaldh (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!


----------



## ronaldh (20. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  Jedoch


----------



## vfl_freak (21. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch _*erhielt*_


----------



## queicherius (21. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt _*Hans*_


----------



## Maik (21. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order


----------



## hihacker (21. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order die


----------



## Maik (21. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order die Schokosauce-Nudeln


----------



## hihacker (21. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit


----------



## vfl_freak (21. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit _*anzubieten  !*_


----------



## hihacker (24. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche


----------



## Maik (24. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster


----------



## hihacker (24. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen


----------



## Bexx (24. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen *bestimmungsgemäß*


----------



## ronaldh (25. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die


----------



## hihacker (25. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe


----------



## ronaldh (25. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für


----------



## Maik (25. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.


----------



## ronaldh (25. Mai 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel


----------



## hihacker (8. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen


----------



## ronaldh (8. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch


----------



## hihacker (11. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch


----------



## Maik (11. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt


----------



## ronaldh (12. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet


----------



## hihacker (12. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.


----------



## ronaldh (12. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit


----------



## hihacker (12. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden


----------



## emtyx (12. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige


----------



## ronaldh (14. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose


----------



## Maik (14. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster


----------



## ronaldh (14. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit


----------



## hihacker (22. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen


----------



## ronaldh (23. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen


----------



## hihacker (24. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards


----------



## ronaldh (24. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt.


----------



## hihacker (24. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt.Dies


----------



## ronaldh (24. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte


----------



## hihacker (24. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die


----------



## ronaldh (25. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia


----------



## hihacker (25. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da


----------



## ronaldh (26. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische


----------



## Maik (29. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts


----------



## vfl_freak (30. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts _*ohnehin*_


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär


----------



## hihacker (30. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber


----------



## ronaldh (30. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen


----------



## hihacker (30. Juni 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind


----------



## ronaldh (1. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans


----------



## HonniCilest (1. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied


----------



## ronaldh (1. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll


----------



## Maik (1. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter


----------



## ronaldh (2. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit


----------



## HonniCilest (2. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce


----------



## ronaldh (3. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit


----------



## Maik (3. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat _*wegzuwerfen*_!


----------



## hihacker (6. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies


----------



## ronaldh (6. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf


----------



## hihacker (6. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen _*Romulanern *_


----------



## ronaldh (7. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu _*originären*_


----------



## hihacker (7. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.


----------



## HonniCilest (8. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! 

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse !

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen.  Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet.  Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! 

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse !

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten. Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos! 
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die _*Erdmännchen*_


----------



## hihacker (8. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen _*verhalfen*_


----------



## ronaldh (9. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans


----------



## vfl_freak (9. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans _*zu*_


----------



## hihacker (9. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem


----------



## vfl_freak (10. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem *Durchfall* *.....* ;-]


----------



## ronaldh (10. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem *Durchfall* *.....* ;-] Warum


----------



## vfl_freak (10. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall *.....* ;-] Warum _*nur?*_


----------



## hihacker (10. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es


----------



## ronaldh (10. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien


----------



## hihacker (10. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien als


----------



## HonniCilest (13. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien als würden


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden _*Erdmännchen*_


----------



## HonniCilest (13. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach _*irgendeine*_


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung_* provozieren, *_


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbunker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die _*sie*_


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf_* Andromeda-5*_


----------



## Maik (13. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen _*hatten*_


----------



## ronaldh (14. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher


----------



## vfl_freak (14. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher _*enträtselten*_


----------



## HonniCilest (14. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche


----------



## ronaldh (15. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, _*indem*_


----------



## HonniCilest (15. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare _*durch*_


----------



## HonniCilest (15. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne


----------



## hihacker (15. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik


----------



## Maik (15. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre _*Geheimnisse*_


----------



## hihacker (16. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten


----------



## vfl_freak (16. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten _*haben.*_


----------



## ronaldh (16. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz


----------



## vfl_freak (16. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz _*erbrachen*_


----------



## ronaldh (16. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's _*Zitronenfalter*_


----------



## HonniCilest (17. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche _*Aniskekse !*_


----------



## hihacker (17. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die


----------



## Freak (17. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe


----------



## ronaldh (17. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce _*quoll*_


----------



## ronaldh (20. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in _*dicken*_


----------



## HonniCilest (21. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten


----------



## vfl_freak (21. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten _*über*_


----------



## ronaldh (21. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland .


----------



## HonniCilest (21. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz


----------



## vfl_freak (21. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz _*gibt*_


----------



## ronaldh (21. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative


----------



## HonniCilest (22. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit


----------



## vfl_freak (22. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit _*durch *_


----------



## HonniCilest (22. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge


----------



## vfl_freak (22. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge,_* weil*_


----------



## ronaldh (24. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die


----------



## Matze (24. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die *subatomaren*


----------



## vfl_freak (24. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren* Aniskekse
*


----------



## hihacker (24. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings


----------



## vfl_freak (24. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings *lila-weiße*


----------



## Another (25. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings *lila-weiße* Milka-Kühe


----------



## vfl_freak (25. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdingslila-weiße Milka-Kühe _*adsorbieren!*_


----------



## hihacker (27. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies


----------



## vfl_freak (27. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies _*vermittelte*_


----------



## ronaldh (29. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven


----------



## vfl_freak (29. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven _*Knoblauch-Geruch*_ ;-]


----------



## hihacker (29. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-] aber


----------



## vfl_freak (29. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber _*dadurch*_


----------



## ronaldh (30. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte


----------



## vfl_freak (30. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte _*der*_


----------



## ronaldh (31. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen


----------



## vfl_freak (31. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen _*weitere*_


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (31. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören!

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse !

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten. Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten.
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind.

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse! Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch , aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen

(PS: Wow, hätte niemals gedacht, als ich den Thread gestartet hab, dass das so lang wird  )


----------



## vfl_freak (31. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören!

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse !

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten. Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten.
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind.

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse! Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch, aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, _*die*_



> (PS: Wow, hätte niemals gedacht, als ich den Thread gestartet hab, dass das so lang wird  )


Stimmt, nur so allmählich wird das Kopieren doch lästig ^^
BTW: wie komprimiere ich denn Fluktuationen  ? ? ? ? ?  :suspekt:


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören!

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse !

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten. Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten.
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind.

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse! Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch, aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die _*Subraumkompensationstechnik*_




vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> BTW: wie komprimiere ich denn Fluktuationen  ? ? ? ? ?  :suspekt:


Mit WinRar


----------



## vfl_freak (31. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören!

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse !

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten. Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten.
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind.

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse! Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch, aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik_* ausnutzten!

* Ah - Danke für den Hinweis mit WinRAR! Leider ist meins gerade im Urlaub ^^_


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören!

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse !

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten. Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten.
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind.

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse! Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch, aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten!  _*Daher*_


vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> ] Ah - Danke für den Hinweis mit WinRAR! Leider ist meins gerade im Urlaub ^^


Gibt ne Urlaubsvertretung: WinZip ^^


----------



## vfl_freak (31. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören!

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse !

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten. Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten.
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind.

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse! Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch, aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher_ *erledigte

Pech - WinZIP ist auch nicht da - hatte heute morgen einen Unfall 
*_


----------



## Matze (31. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören!

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse !

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten. Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten.
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind.

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse! Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch, aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte _*Hans*_


vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Pech - WinZIP ist auch nicht da - hatte heute morgen einen Unfall


Beenden wir das an der Stelle oder muss ich mir jetzt eine Liste mit allen Pack-Programmen aus Google zusammensuchen?


----------



## vfl_freak (31. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören!

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse !

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten. Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten.
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind.

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse! Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch, aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans _*sogleich*_



> Beenden wir das an der Stelle oder muss ich mir jetzt eine Liste mit allen Pack-Programmen aus Google zusammensuchen?


Ist wohl besser, bevor mir die Scherze dazu ausgehen ^^
Obwohl das ja auch mal Witzig wäre - vlt. 'ne Idee für 'nen neuen Thread ? ? ?  Immer ein Packprogramm mehr ............


----------



## ronaldh (31. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören!

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse !

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten. Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten.
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind.

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse! Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch, aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die


----------



## vfl_freak (31. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören!

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse !

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten. Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten.
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind.

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse! Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch, aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die _*Matrix-Umwandlung*_


----------



## hihacker (31. Juli 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören!

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse !

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten. Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten.
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind.

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse! Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch, aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu


----------



## vfl_freak (1. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.



Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
ker hatte!

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen!

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden !

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte ... Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören!

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse !

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten. Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten.
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind.

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse! Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch, aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu *fluoreszierendem*


----------



## hihacker (1. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und


----------



## vfl_freak (2. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und _*strahlenden*_


----------



## hihacker (3. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen


----------



## Maik (3. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die


----------



## vfl_freak (3. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die _*plötzlich*_


----------



## SteffenBoerner (3. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die _*plötzlich*_, ähnlich


----------



## vfl_freak (4. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich_* Aniskeksen, *_


----------



## SteffenBoerner (4. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich_* Aniskeksen, *_wobei


----------



## vfl_freak (5. August 2009)

> Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, *die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen,**wobei 	*



Was ist denn dass für ein Deutsch  ? ? ? :-(

Wie soll es denn nun hier weitergehen ? ? ? :-(


----------



## HonniCilest (5. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen, wobei diese


----------



## vfl_freak (5. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese _*verschimmelten), *_

 habe es mal grammatikalisch ein wenig bereinigt


----------



## hihacker (5. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen


----------



## vfl_freak (5. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen _*violetten *_


----------



## hihacker (5. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz


----------



## vfl_freak (5. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz _*bekamen !*_


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (5. August 2009)

Was haltet ihr davon einen zweiten Thread aufzumachen, da dieser hier nun ja,...sehr lang geworden ist? Wäre dan wohl Unendliche Geschichte2 ^^


----------



## vfl_freak (5. August 2009)

Moin,

sehr gute Idee 
Hatte auch schon Probleme mit dem "Paste&Copy" :suspekt:

Dann mach' doch mal ..... ^^

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Maik (5. August 2009)

Nord-Süd-Richtung hat gesagt.:


> Was haltet ihr davon einen zweiten Thread aufzumachen, da dieser hier nun ja,...sehr lang geworden ist? Wäre dan wohl Unendliche Geschichte2 ^^


Die "Unendliche Geschichte" ist eh endlich, wenn hier das Zeichenlimit in einem Beitrag (30.000 meines Wissens) erreicht wird 

Mal schauen, wen's beim "Russisch Roulette" erwischt :suspekt:



vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Hatte auch schon Probleme mit dem "Paste&Copy" :suspekt:


Wundert's Dich? Erst einfügen, anschliessend kopieren :suspekt:


----------



## vfl_freak (5. August 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wundert's Dich? Erst einfügen, anschliessend kopieren :suspekt:



Hallo Maik,

nun hast Du es geschafft - ich bin verwirrt .... ^^

Erst füge ich den Text ein, den ich anschließend kopiere ? ? ? ?    :suspekt:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Matze (5. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
_*Hans*_


----------



## vfl_freak (5. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans_* erbrach
*_


----------



## ronaldh (6. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich


----------



## vfl_freak (6. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich _*seinen*_


----------



## ronaldh (6. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat


----------



## hihacker (6. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in


----------



## ronaldh (6. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern.


----------



## vfl_freak (6. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
_*Hierdurch*_


----------



## hihacker (6. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden


----------



## vfl_freak (6. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden _*bayrische*_


----------



## hihacker (6. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbier-trinker


----------



## ronaldh (6. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbier-trinker satt!


----------



## vfl_freak (6. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

_*Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt:*_


----------



## ronaldh (6. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: Aber


----------



## vfl_freak (6. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber _*Bayern*_


----------



## ronaldh (6. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben


----------



## vfl_freak (7. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben _*Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat 
*_


----------



## ronaldh (7. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb


----------



## vfl_freak (7. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb _*wachsen*_


----------



## SteffenBoerner (7. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb _*wachsen*_ Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate


----------



## HonniCilest (7. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall


----------



## vfl_freak (7. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, _*außer*_


----------



## hihacker (7. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei


----------



## vfl_freak (8. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei *Schwaben! *


----------



## hihacker (9. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb


----------



## vfl_freak (9. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb _*pflanzte*_


----------



## SteffenBoerner (10. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel


----------



## vfl_freak (10. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel _*lila-weiße*_


----------



## hihacker (10. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln


----------



## vfl_freak (10. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln _*in*_


----------



## hihacker (11. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen


----------



## vfl_freak (11. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen _*hessischen*_


----------



## hihacker (11. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf


----------



## vfl_freak (11. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, _*woraufhin*_


----------



## SteffenBoerner (11. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde


----------



## vfl_freak (11. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde _*krampfartig*_


----------



## HonniCilest (12. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen


----------



## vfl_freak (12. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen _*musste, *_


----------



## Maik (12. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil


----------



## vfl_freak (12. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil _*Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche *_


----------



## Maik (12. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"


----------



## vfl_freak (12. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" _*kreuzweise*_


----------



## hihacker (12. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden


----------



## vfl_freak (12. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden _*gehören*_ !


----------



## ronaldh (12. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Komission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort mußte der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!


----------



## vfl_freak (12. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

_*Achmed Makarnaçanak*_


----------



## hihacker (13. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der


----------



## ronaldh (13. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause,


----------



## vfl_freak (13. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, _*rannte*_


----------



## ronaldh (14. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu


----------



## vfl_freak (14. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu _*einem *_


----------



## Maik (14. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,


----------



## HonniCilest (14. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger,


----------



## Maik (14. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur


----------



## vfl_freak (14. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur_*, aber*_


----------



## HonniCilest (14. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts


----------



## ronaldh (14. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes


----------



## Maik (14. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde


----------



## vfl_freak (14. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde _*daraus!*_

*(Jungs, das ist hier grusseliges Deutsch  ! ! ! ! !)*


----------



## Maik (14. August 2009)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> *(Jungs, das ist hier grusseliges Deutsch  ! ! ! ! !)*


Da erzählst du uns hier aber nichts Neues 

Bring mal so viele Flöhe unter einen Hut


----------



## vfl_freak (14. August 2009)

Flöhe? ?  Igitt 

Vielleicht sollte man richtiges Deutsch für diesen Thread mit in die Netiquette aufnehmen, bevor es irgendwann nicht weiter geht  :suspekt:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Maik (14. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn


----------



## hihacker (14. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der


----------



## vfl_freak (15. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der _*angebliche *_


----------



## Maik (15. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag


----------



## vfl_freak (15. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag *von*


----------



## Maik (15. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild


----------



## vfl_freak (16. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, _*sich*_


----------



## SteffenBoerner (16. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen


----------



## vfl_freak (16. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen _*Extravaganzen*_


----------



## ronaldh (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben,


----------



## vfl_freak (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab


----------



## ronaldh (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend


----------



## vfl_freak (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend _*Variationen 

*_


----------



## HonniCilest (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen  kreiselnder


----------



## vfl_freak (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder _*Schokonudeln!*_


----------



## HonniCilest (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende


----------



## vfl_freak (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende  Milka-Kühe


----------



## HonniCilest (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende  Milka-Kühe bedürfen


----------



## vfl_freak (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer


----------



## HonniCilest (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta


----------



## vfl_freak (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um


----------



## HonniCilest (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte


----------



## vfl_freak (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse


----------



## ronaldh (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne


----------



## vfl_freak (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokosoße ohne Anstrengungen


----------



## HonniCilest (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokosoße ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten


----------



## vfl_freak (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu


----------



## hihacker (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können.


----------



## vfl_freak (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. _*Dadurch *_


----------



## Maik (17. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen


----------



## vfl_freak (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende


----------



## HonniCilest (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle


----------



## vfl_freak (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch


----------



## HonniCilest (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene


----------



## vfl_freak (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle!


----------



## HonniCilest (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen


----------



## vfl_freak (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch


----------



## HonniCilest (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind


----------



## vfl_freak (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige


----------



## ronaldh (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige


----------



## vfl_freak (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks,


----------



## ronaldh (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt


----------



## HonniCilest (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit


----------



## schutzgeist (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding


----------



## HonniCilest (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig


----------



## vfl_freak (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete


----------



## HonniCilest (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans


----------



## vfl_freak (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans _*atmosphärische *_


----------



## HonniCilest (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen,


----------



## ronaldh (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen, ermüdet


----------



## Maik (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen, ermüdet wegen


----------



## ronaldh (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen, ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's


----------



## Maik (18. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen, ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk


----------



## vfl_freak (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen, ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk _*kamen*_


----------



## HonniCilest (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen, ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen


----------



## vfl_freak (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen*. E*rmüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen _*aus*_

_hab's oben mal grammatikalisch gerade gerückt_


----------



## HonniCilest (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen. Ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren


----------



## ronaldh (19. August 2009)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen*. E*rmüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen _*aus*_
> 
> _hab's oben mal grammatikalisch gerade gerückt_



War von mir aber anders gemeint (Hans erwartete atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen, WEIL er ermüdet war. Ddaher hatte ich ein Komma und "ermüdet" klein geschrieben.


----------



## vfl_freak (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren _*Schlafsäcken*_



ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> War von mir aber anders gemeint (Hans erwartete atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen, WEIL er ermüdet war. Ddaher hatte ich ein Komma und "ermüdet" klein geschrieben.



Schon klar, nur passte die Fortsetzung grammatikalisch leider gar nicht mehr 

Wie können uns ja auf ein Semikolon einigen, ok ? ?


----------



## HonniCilest (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt.


----------



## vfl_freak (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. _*Hierdurch*_


----------



## ronaldh (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten


----------



## vfl_freak (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen


----------



## Maik (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend


----------



## ronaldh (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr


----------



## vfl_freak (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr _*selbst-gestricktes*_


----------



## ronaldh (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen


----------



## hihacker (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals


----------



## Maik (19. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.


----------



## ronaldh (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut


----------



## vfl_freak (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut _*badeten*_


----------



## ronaldh (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie


----------



## vfl_freak (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie in


----------



## hihacker (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk


----------



## vfl_freak (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, _*damit*_


----------



## hihacker (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie


----------



## vfl_freak (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie _*endlich*_


----------



## hihacker (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch


----------



## HonniCilest (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend


----------



## hihacker (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr


----------



## ronaldh (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes


----------



## vfl_freak (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar


----------



## hihacker (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen


----------



## vfl_freak (20. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]


----------



## ronaldh (21. August 2009)

]Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im


----------



## vfl_freak (21. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im_* Kontinuum*_


----------



## ronaldh (21. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler


----------



## HonniCilest (21. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen


----------



## vfl_freak (21. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen _*schwappte*_


----------



## hihacker (22. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das


----------



## vfl_freak (22. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das _*giftgrüne*_


----------



## Maik (22. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli


----------



## vfl_freak (22. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli _*durch*_


----------



## hihacker (22. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene


----------



## vfl_freak (22. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene _*Geleemasse!*_


----------



## HonniCilest (24. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren


----------



## ronaldh (24. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten


----------



## HonniCilest (24. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde


----------



## ronaldh (24. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide


----------



## salzkrebs (24. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren


----------



## HonniCilest (24. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche


----------



## Maik (24. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu


----------



## HonniCilest (24. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen


----------



## Maik (24. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen


----------



## ronaldh (24. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und


----------



## Maik (24. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend


----------



## ronaldh (24. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch


----------



## Maik (24. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert


----------



## salzkrebs (25. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum


----------



## ronaldh (25. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln.


----------



## HonniCilest (28. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich


----------



## Maik (28. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich


----------



## ronaldh (28. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende


----------



## Maik (28. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker


----------



## ronaldh (28. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten


----------



## hihacker (29. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut


----------



## Maik (29. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach


----------



## ronaldh (31. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der


----------



## Maik (31. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone


----------



## ronaldh (31. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über


----------



## hihacker (31. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche


----------



## ronaldh (31. August 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren


----------



## hihacker (1. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche


----------



## ronaldh (2. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim


----------



## hihacker (2. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess


----------



## ronaldh (2. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig


----------



## Maik (2. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.


----------



## ronaldh (3. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich


----------



## hihacker (3. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten


----------



## ronaldh (4. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome


----------



## HonniCilest (11. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über


----------



## ronaldh (11. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der


----------



## Enumerator (12. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden


----------



## ronaldh (14. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage


----------



## vfl_freak (14. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, _*weil*_


----------



## ronaldh (17. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare


----------



## vfl_freak (17. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare _*Mini-U-Boote*_


----------



## Maik (17. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume


----------



## vfl_freak (17. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume *schlugen*


----------



## ronaldh (18. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und


----------



## vfl_freak (21. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und _*dadurch *_


----------



## Maik (21. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis


----------



## ronaldh (21. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten.


----------



## vfl_freak (21. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. _*Währenddessen*_


----------



## ronaldh (22. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten


----------



## Maik (22. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler


----------



## vfl_freak (22. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler* unter
*


----------



## ronaldh (24. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die


----------



## vfl_freak (28. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die _*weichen*_


----------



## ronaldh (28. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch


----------



## vfl_freak (28. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch _*auch*_


----------



## ronaldh (30. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden


----------



## vfl_freak (30. September 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden *Erdbeer-Büschel!*


----------



## ronaldh (1. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In


----------



## hihacker (1. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren _*fand*_


----------



## ronaldh (5. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die


----------



## vfl_freak (5. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die _*Transformation*_


----------



## ronaldh (6. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald_* Gelegenheit, *_


----------



## ronaldh (7. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker


----------



## Bratkartoffel (7. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den


----------



## ronaldh (7. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand


----------



## progafrog (8. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu


----------



## Maik (8. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen.


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. _*Dadurch

 *VFL-Bankdrücker     FRECHHEIT *
*_


----------



## ronaldh (8. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten _*blutjunge*_


----------



## ronaldh (14. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren


----------



## vfl_freak (14. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren _*zu *_


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (14. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas


----------



## vfl_freak (14. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas _*häßlichen*_


----------



## ronaldh (14. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch


----------



## Maik (14. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen


----------



## vfl_freak (14. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen _*Quarktaschen, *_


----------



## ronaldh (20. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht


----------



## vfl_freak (20. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht _*aber

 *_auch wenn das grammatikalisch nicht korrekt ist _*
*_


----------



## ronaldh (21. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien


----------



## vfl_freak (21. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien _*das*_


----------



## ronaldh (22. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber


----------



## vfl_freak (22. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber _*nur*_


----------



## ronaldh (28. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.


----------



## hihacker (29. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf


----------



## vfl_freak (29. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf _*einmal*_


----------



## hihacker (29. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen


----------



## vfl_freak (29. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen _*abartige*_


----------



## ronaldh (30. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische


----------



## vfl_freak (30. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische _*Pflaumenkerne*_


----------



## Enumerator (31. Oktober 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne _*rücklings*_


----------



## vfl_freak (2. November 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings_* durch
*_


----------



## hihacker (2. November 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose


----------



## Maik (2. November 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen.


----------



## vfl_freak (3. November 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. _*Hierdurch*_


----------



## hihacker (3. November 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden


----------



## vfl_freak (3. November 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden _*ellenlange*_


----------



## Enumerator (6. November 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange _*Wattwürmer*_


----------



## Maik (6. November 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült


----------



## vfl_freak (6. November 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um


----------



## ronaldh (1. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig _*in*_


----------



## Alexander_87 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in *Schokosauce*


----------



## vfl_freak (2. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce *zu
*


----------



## Enumerator (6. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu *hyperventilieren*


----------



## Maik (6. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren, und


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren, und _*dabei*_


----------



## Alexander_87 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren, und dabei *riesige*


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren, und dabei riesige*, birnenförmige
*


----------



## Enumerator (7. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren, und dabei riesige, birnenförmige *Bananen*


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren, und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen* zu
*


----------



## Alexander_87 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren, und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu *backen.*


----------



## vfl_freak (8. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen.* Dadurch
*


----------



## ronaldh (14. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte


----------



## vfl_freak (14. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte _*kurzfristig*_


----------



## Alexander_87 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig _*der*_


----------



## vfl_freak (14. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der_* Killerdackel, 
*_


----------



## Enumerator (15. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, _*gemeinsam*_


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam_* mit
*_


----------



## Alexander_87 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit *einer*


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer *KillerDackelin ****

*


----------



## Another (15. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , *wodurch*


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch *Letztere
*


----------



## Alexander_87 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere _*unweigerlich*_


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich_* geschlechtsreif 
*_


----------



## ronaldh (15. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und _*unglaublich*_


----------



## ronaldh (15. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil _*wurde ;-] !!*_


----------



## Enumerator (15. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! _*Apropos*_


----------



## vfl_freak (16. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos _*"Geschlechtsreif":
*_


----------



## Alexander_87 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": _*Studien*_


----------



## vfl_freak (16. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien_* zeigen, 
*_


----------



## Alexander_87 (17. Dezember 2009)

]Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, _*dass*_


----------



## vfl_freak (17. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass_* KillerDackelinnen
*_


----------



## Enumerator (18. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen _*berufsbedingt*_


----------



## vfl_freak (18. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt _*durchaus
*_


----------



## Alexander_87 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus _*aggresive*_


----------



## ronaldh (18. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten


----------



## vfl_freak (18. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten _*vollziehen  !!


*_


----------



## Alexander_87 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! _*Aber*_


----------



## vfl_freak (23. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber _*mittwochs
*_


----------



## Alexander_87 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs _*feiern*_


----------



## vfl_freak (23. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern _*tutorial.de-User*_


----------



## ronaldh (23. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen


----------



## vfl_freak (23. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, _*weil*_


----------



## Enumerator (27. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik


----------



## vfl_freak (27. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik _*diesbezüglich*_


----------



## ronaldh (27. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen


----------



## Enumerator (27. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen *auftischt*


----------



## vfl_freak (28. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt*, wodurch
*


----------



## Alexander_87 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch _*viele*_


----------



## Enumerator (29. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele _*Schokonudeln*_


----------



## vfl_freak (29. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch vieleSchokonudeln _*implodieren !!  


*_


----------



## Alexander_87 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch vieleSchokonudeln implodieren !!  _*Deshalb*_


----------



## vfl_freak (3. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb _*gießt
*_


----------



## Enumerator (4. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb gießt _*Hans*_


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb gießt Hans_* glibberige
*_


----------



## ronaldh (4. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse _*auf *_


----------



## ronaldh (12. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den


----------



## Another (12. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den *Klodeckel*


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel,* wodurch
*


----------



## perl-fan (13. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch *Reanimationsversuche*


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche* nutzlos

*


----------



## Enumerator (18. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos *erschienen*


----------



## vfl_freak (19. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. *Anschließend
*


----------



## Enumerator (19. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend *begrub*


----------



## vfl_freak (19. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik


----------



## ronaldh (26. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!   Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos _*güldene*_


----------



## Enumerator (26. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene _*Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln*_


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln_* im
*_


----------



## ronaldh (26. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen, die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja  einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem  Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als  Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht  entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.  Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'  Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für  ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum  Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung  denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei  mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf  Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang  erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine  übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt  realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass  das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed  Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die  nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen  wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber  Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um  Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem  Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch  zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher  harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem  Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum  Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.  Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber  nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade  bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,  bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel  anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und  rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine  Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine  Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus  zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn  dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte  Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem  Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried  herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand  mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen  unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er  seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd  hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.  Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter  entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton  nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert  seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich  herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler  Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung  gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein  homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten  Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in  ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil  andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren  bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten  Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel  Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf  grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß  sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und  hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind  wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu  verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um  Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte  ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern  versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den  Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und  Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär  ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab  sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,  berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt  bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende  Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die  Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele  zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige  benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht  aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen  bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel  sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige  arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen  Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die  Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber  geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit  Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären  Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,  als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung  provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .  Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem  Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre  Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter  sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch  komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die  Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich  die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte  Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen  Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil  Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise  zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,  Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde  daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich  relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen  kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe  bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne  Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle  durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans  atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken  gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr  selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.  Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie  endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli  durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten  wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen  unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum  rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach  der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim  Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden  Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis  produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,  jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die  Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu  beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas  häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das  aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen  abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose  Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um  anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,  birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der  Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos  "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt  durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans  glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche  nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik  selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im  goldenschimmernden _*Eigenheim - *_


----------



## Enumerator (14. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja  einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem  Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als  Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht  entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.  Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'  Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für  ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum  Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung  denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei  mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf  Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang  erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine  übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt  realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass  das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed  Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die  nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen  wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber  Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um  Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem  Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch  zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher  harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem  Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum  Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.  Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber  nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade  bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,  bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel  anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und  rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine  Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine  Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus  zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn  dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte  Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem  Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried  herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand  mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen  unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er  seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd  hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.  Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter  entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton  nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert  seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich  herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler  Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung  gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein  homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten  Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in  ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil  andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren  bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten  Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel  Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf  grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß  sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und  hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind  wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu  verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um  Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte  ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern  versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den  Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und  Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär  ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab  sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,  berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt  bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende  Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die  Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele  zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige  benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht  aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen  bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel  sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige  arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen  Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die  Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber  geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit  Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären  Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,  als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung  provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .  Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem  Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre  Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter  sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch  komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die  Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich  die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte  Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen  Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil  Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise  zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,  Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde  daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich  relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen  kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe  bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne  Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle  durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans  atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken  gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr  selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.  Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie  endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli  durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten  wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen  unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum  rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach  der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim  Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden  Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis  produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,  jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die  Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu  beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas  häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das  aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen  abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose  Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um  anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,  birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der  Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos  "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt  durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans  glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche  nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik  selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im  goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - _*ungeachtet*_


----------



## ronaldh (15. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja  einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem  Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als  Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht  entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.  Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'  Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für  ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum  Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung  denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei  mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf  Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang  erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine  übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt  realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass  das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed  Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die  nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen  wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber  Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um  Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem  Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch  zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher  harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem  Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum  Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.  Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber  nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade  bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,  bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel  anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und  rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine  Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine  Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus  zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn  dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte  Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem  Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried  herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand  mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen  unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er  seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd  hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.  Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter  entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton  nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert  seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich  herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler  Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung  gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein  homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten  Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in  ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil  andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren  bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten  Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel  Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf  grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß  sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und  hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind  wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu  verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um  Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte  ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern  versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den  Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und  Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär  ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab  sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,  berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt  bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende  Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die  Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele  zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige  benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht  aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen  bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel  sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige  arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen  Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die  Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber  geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit  Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären  Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,  als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung  provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .  Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem  Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre  Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter  sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch  komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die  Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich  die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte  Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen  Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil  Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise  zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,  Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde  daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich  relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen  kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe  bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne  Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle  durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans  atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken  gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr  selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.  Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie  endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli  durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten  wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen  unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum  rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach  der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim  Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden  Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis  produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,  jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die  Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu  beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas  häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das  aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen  abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose  Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um  anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,  birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der  Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos  "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt  durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans  glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche  nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik  selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im  goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger


----------



## Enumerator (15. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja  einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem  Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als  Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht  entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.  Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'  Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für  ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum  Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung  denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei  mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf  Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang  erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine  übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt  realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass  das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed  Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die  nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen  wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber  Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um  Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem  Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch  zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher  harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem  Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum  Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.  Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber  nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade  bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,  bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel  anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und  rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine  Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine  Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus  zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn  dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte  Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem  Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried  herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand  mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen  unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er  seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd  hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.  Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter  entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton  nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert  seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich  herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler  Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung  gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein  homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten  Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in  ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil  andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren  bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten  Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel  Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf  grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß  sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und  hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind  wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu  verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um  Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte  ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern  versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den  Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und  Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär  ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab  sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,  berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt  bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende  Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die  Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele  zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige  benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht  aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen  bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel  sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige  arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen  Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die  Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber  geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit  Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären  Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,  als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung  provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .  Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem  Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre  Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter  sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch  komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die  Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich  die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte  Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen  Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil  Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise  zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,  Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde  daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich  relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen  kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe  bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne  Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle  durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans  atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken  gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr  selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.  Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie  endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli  durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten  wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen  unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum  rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach  der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim  Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden  Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis  produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,  jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die  Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu  beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas  häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das  aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen  abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose  Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um  anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,  birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der  Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos  "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt  durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans  glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche  nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik  selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im  goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger *Interessenkonflikte*


----------



## ronaldh (15. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja  einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem  Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als  Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht  entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.  Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'  Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für  ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum  Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung  denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei  mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf  Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang  erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine  übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt  realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass  das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed  Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die  nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen  wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber  Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um  Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem  Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch  zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher  harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem  Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum  Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.  Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber  nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade  bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,  bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel  anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und  rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine  Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine  Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus  zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn  dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte  Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem  Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried  herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand  mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen  unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er  seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd  hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.  Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter  entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton  nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert  seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich  herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler  Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung  gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein  homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten  Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in  ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil  andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren  bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten  Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel  Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf  grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß  sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und  hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind  wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu  verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um  Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte  ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern  versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den  Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und  Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär  ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab  sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,  berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt  bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende  Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die  Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele  zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige  benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht  aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen  bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel  sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige  arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen  Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die  Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber  geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit  Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären  Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,  als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung  provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .  Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem  Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre  Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter  sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch  komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die  Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich  die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte  Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen  Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil  Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise  zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,  Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde  daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich  relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen  kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe  bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne  Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle  durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans  atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken  gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr  selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.  Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie  endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli  durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten  wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen  unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum  rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach  der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim  Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden  Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis  produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,  jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die  Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu  beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas  häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das  aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen  abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose  Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um  anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,  birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der  Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos  "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt  durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans  glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche  nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik  selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im  goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit


----------



## Enumerator (20. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja  einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem  Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als  Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht  entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.  Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'  Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für  ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum  Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung  denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei  mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf  Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang  erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine  übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt  realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass  das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed  Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die  nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen  wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber  Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um  Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem  Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch  zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher  harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem  Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum  Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.  Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber  nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade  bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,  bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel  anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und  rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine  Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine  Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus  zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn  dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte  Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem  Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried  herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand  mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen  unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er  seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd  hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.  Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter  entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton  nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert  seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich  herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler  Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung  gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein  homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten  Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in  ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil  andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren  bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten  Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel  Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf  grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß  sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und  hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind  wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu  verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um  Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte  ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern  versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den  Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und  Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär  ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab  sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,  berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt  bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende  Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die  Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele  zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige  benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht  aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen  bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel  sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige  arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen  Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die  Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber  geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit  Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären  Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,  als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung  provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .  Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem  Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre  Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter  sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch  komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die  Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich  die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte  Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen  Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil  Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise  zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,  Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde  daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich  relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen  kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe  bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne  Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle  durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans  atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken  gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr  selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.  Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie  endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli  durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten  wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen  unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum  rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach  der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim  Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden  Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis  produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,  jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die  Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu  beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas  häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das  aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen  abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose  Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um  anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,  birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der  Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos  "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt  durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans  glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche  nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik  selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im  goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit *Hans*,


----------



## ronaldh (20. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja  einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem  Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als  Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht  entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.  Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'  Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für  ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum  Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung  denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei  mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf  Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang  erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine  übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt  realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass  das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed  Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die  nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen  wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber  Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um  Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem  Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch  zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher  harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem  Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum  Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.  Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber  nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade  bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,  bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel  anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und  rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine  Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine  Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus  zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn  dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte  Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem  Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried  herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand  mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen  unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er  seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd  hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.  Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter  entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton  nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert  seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich  herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler  Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung  gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein  homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten  Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in  ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil  andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren  bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten  Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel  Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf  grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß  sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und  hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind  wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu  verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um  Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte  ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern  versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den  Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und  Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär  ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab  sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,  berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt  bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende  Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die  Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele  zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige  benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht  aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen  bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel  sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige  arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen  Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die  Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber  geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit  Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären  Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,  als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung  provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .  Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem  Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre  Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter  sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch  komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die  Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich  die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte  Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen  Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil  Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise  zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,  Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde  daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich  relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen  kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe  bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne  Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle  durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans  atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken  gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr  selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.  Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie  endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli  durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten  wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen  unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum  rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach  der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim  Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden  Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis  produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,  jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die  Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu  beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas  häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das  aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen  abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose  Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um  anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,  birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der  Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos  "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt  durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans  glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche  nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik  selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im  goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz


----------



## vfl_freak (22. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz *manigfaltiger*


----------



## Enumerator (22. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger *Phänotypen*


----------



## vfl_freak (22. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen _*entstand*_


----------



## ronaldh (22. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum


----------



## vfl_freak (22. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, _*woraufhin*_


----------



## Enumerator (22. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin _*interplanetare*_


----------



## vfl_freak (22. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin interplanetare_* Stiefmütterchen
*_


----------



## Enumerator (28. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren  Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen  violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei  Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln  implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin interplanetare Stiefmütterchen _*schokoladig*_


----------



## vfl_freak (28. Februar 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja  einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem  Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als  Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht  entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.  Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'  Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für  ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum  Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung  denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei  mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf  Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang  erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine  übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt  realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass  das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed  Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die  nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen  wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber  Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um  Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem  Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch  zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher  harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem  Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum  Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.  Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber  nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er   teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade  bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,  bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel  anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und  rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine  Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine  Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus  zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn  dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte  Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem  Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried  herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand  mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen  unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er  seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd  hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.  Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter  entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton  nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert  seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich  herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler  Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung  gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein  homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten  Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in  ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil  andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren  bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten  Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen   fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel  Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf  grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß  sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und  hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind  wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu  verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um  Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte  ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern  versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den  Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und  Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär  ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab  sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,  berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin   Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt  bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende  Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die  Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele  zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige  benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht  aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse   können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse   Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal   penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen  bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel  sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige  arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen  Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die  Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber  geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit  Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären  Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,  als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung  provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .  Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem  Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre  Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter  sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in   dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt   ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren   Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe   adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch  komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die  Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich  die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,   die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen   violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in   Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei   Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte  Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen  Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil  Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise  zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,  Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde  daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich  relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen  kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe  bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne  Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle  durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans  atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken  gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr  selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.  Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie  endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen   konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli  durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten  wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen  unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum  rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach  der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim  Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden  Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis  produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,  jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die  Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu  beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas  häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das  aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen  abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose  Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um  anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,  birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der  Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch   Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos  "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt  durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber   mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik   diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln   implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans  glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche  nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik  selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im  goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte  mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin  interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig_* grinsten 

*_


----------



## Enumerator (1. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja  einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem  Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als  Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht  entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.  Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'  Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für  ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum  Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung  denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei  mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf  Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang  erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine  übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt  realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass  das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed  Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die  nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen  wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber  Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um  Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem  Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch  zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher  harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem  Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum  Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.  Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber  nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er   teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade  bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,  bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel  anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und  rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine  Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine  Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus  zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn  dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte  Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem  Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried  herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand  mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen  unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er  seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd  hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.  Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter  entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton  nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert  seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich  herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler  Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung  gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein  homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten  Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in  ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil  andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren  bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten  Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen   fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel  Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf  grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß  sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und  hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind  wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu  verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um  Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte  ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern  versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den  Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und  Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär  ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab  sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,  berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin   Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt  bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende  Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die  Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele  zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige  benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht  aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse   können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse   Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal   penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen  bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel  sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige  arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen  Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die  Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber  geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit  Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären  Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,  als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung  provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .  Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem  Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre  Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter  sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in   dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt   ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren   Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe   adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch  komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die  Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich  die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,   die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen   violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in   Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei   Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte  Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen  Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil  Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise  zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,  Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde  daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich  relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen  kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe  bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne  Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle  durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans  atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken  gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr  selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.  Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie  endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen   konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli  durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten  wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen  unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum  rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach  der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim  Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden  Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis  produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,  jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die  Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu  beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas  häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das  aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen  abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose  Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um  anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,  birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der  Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch   Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos  "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt  durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber   mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik   diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln   implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans  glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche  nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik  selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im  goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte  mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin  interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten . _*Leider*_


----------



## vfl_freak (1. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen   fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin   Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse   können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse   Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal   penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in   dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt   ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren   Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe   adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,   die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen   violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in   Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei   Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen   konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch   Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber   mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik   diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln   implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin  interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider _*erbrachen
*_


----------



## ronaldh (3. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen   fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin   Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse   können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse   Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal   penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in   dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt   ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren   Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe   adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,   die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen   violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in   Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei   Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen   konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch   Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber   mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik   diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln   implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin  interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente


----------



## vfl_freak (3. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen   fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin   Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse   können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse   Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal   penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in   dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt   ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren   Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe   adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,   die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen   violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in   Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei   Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen   konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch   Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber   mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik   diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln   implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin  interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente _*Freizeittapezierer*_


----------



## Enumerator (3. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen   fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin   Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse   können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse   Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal   penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in   dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt   ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren   Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe   adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,   die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen   violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in   Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei   Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen   konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch   Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber   mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik   diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln   implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin  interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer _*spontan*_


----------



## vfl_freak (3. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen   fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin   Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse   können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse   Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal   penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in   dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt   ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren   Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe   adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,   die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen   violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in   Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei   Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen   konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch   Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber   mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik   diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln   implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin  interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan_* ihre
*_


----------



## Enumerator (4. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten. Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans' Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel. Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß, bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte. Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen   fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde, berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin   Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse   können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse   Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal   penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien, als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten . Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in   dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt   ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren   Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe   adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,   die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen   violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in   Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei   Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter, Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen. Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen   konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen, jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige, birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch   Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber   mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik   diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln   implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin  interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre _*Frühstücksbrötchen*_


----------



## vfl_freak (17. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja  einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem  Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als  Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht  entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.  Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'  Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für  ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum  Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung  denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei  mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf  Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang  erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine  übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt  realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass  das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed  Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die  nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen  wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber  Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um  Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem  Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch  zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher  harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem  Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum  Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.  Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber  nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade  bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,  bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel  anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und  rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine  Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine  Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus  zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn  dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte  Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem  Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried  herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand  mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen  unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er  seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd  hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.  Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter  entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton  nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert  seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich  herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler  Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung  gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein  homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten  Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in  ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil  andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren  bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten  Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen    fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel  Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf  grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß  sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und  hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind  wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu  verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um  Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte  ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern  versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den  Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und  Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär  ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab  sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,  berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin    Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt  bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende  Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die  Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele  zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige  benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht  aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse    können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse    Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal    penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen  bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel  sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige  arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen  Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die  Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber  geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit  Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären  Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,  als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung  provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .  Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem  Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre  Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter  sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in    dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt    ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren    Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe    adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch  komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die  Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich  die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,    die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in    Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei    Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte  Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen  Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil  Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise  zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,  Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde  daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich  relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen  kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe  bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne  Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle  durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans  atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken  gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr  selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.  Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie  endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen    konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli  durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten  wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen  unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum  rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach  der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim  Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden  Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis  produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,  jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die  Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu  beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas  häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das  aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen  abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose  Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um  anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,  birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der  Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch    Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos  "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt  durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber    mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik    diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans  glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche  nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik  selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im  goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte  mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin   interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre Frühstücksbrötchen,_* wodurch
*_


----------



## Enumerator (17. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja  einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem  Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als  Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht  entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.  Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'  Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für  ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum  Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung  denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei  mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf  Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang  erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine  übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt  realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass  das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war, und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed  Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die  nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen  wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber  Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um  Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem  Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch  zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher  harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem  Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum  Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.  Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber  nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade  bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,  bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel  anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und  rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine  Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine  Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus  zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn  dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte  Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem  Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried  herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand  mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen  unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er  seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd  hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.  Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter  entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton  nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert  seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich  herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler  Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung  gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein  homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten  Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in  ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil  andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren  bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten  Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen    fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel  Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf  grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß  sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und  hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind  wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu  verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um  Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte  ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern  versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den  Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und  Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär  ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab  sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,  berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin    Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt  bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende  Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die  Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele  zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige  benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht  aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse    können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse    Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal    penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen  bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel  sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige  arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen  Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die  Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber  geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit  Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären  Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,  als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung  provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .  Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem  Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre  Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter  sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in    dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt    ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren    Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe    adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch  komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die  Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich  die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,    die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten), einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in    Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei    Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte  Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen  Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil  Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise  zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,  Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde  daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich  relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen  kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe  bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne  Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle  durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans  atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken  gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr  selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.  Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie  endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen    konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli  durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten  wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen  unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum  rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach  der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim  Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden  Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis  produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,  jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die  Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu  beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas  häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das  aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen  abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose  Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um  anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,  birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der  Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch    Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos  "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt  durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber    mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik    diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans  glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche  nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik  selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im  goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte  mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin   interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch _*perfide*_


----------



## vfl_freak (18. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja   einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem   Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als   Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht   entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.   Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'   Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für   ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum   Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung   denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei   mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf   Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang   erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine   übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt   realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass   das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war,  und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed   Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die   nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen   wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber   Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um   Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem   Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch   zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher   harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem   Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum   Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.   Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber   nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er   teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade   bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,   bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel   anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und   rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine   Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine   Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus   zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn   dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte   Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem   Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried   herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand   mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen   unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er   seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd   hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.   Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter   entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton   nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert   seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich   herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler   Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung   gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein   homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil   andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren   bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen     fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel   Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf   grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß   sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und   hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind   wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu   verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um   Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte   ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern   versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den   Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und   Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär   ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab   sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,   berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin     Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt   bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende   Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die   Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele   zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige   benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht   aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse     können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse     Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal     penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen   bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel   sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige   arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen   Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die   Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber   geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit   Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären   Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,   als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung   provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .   Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem   Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre   Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter   sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in     dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt     ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren     Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe     adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch   komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die   Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich   die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,     die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten),  einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in     Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen     Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei     Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte   Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen   Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil   Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise   zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,   Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde   daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich   relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen   kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe   bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne   Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle   durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind  unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans   atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's   Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken   gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr   selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.   Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie   endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen     konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli   durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten   wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen   unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum   rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach   der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim   Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden   Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis   produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,   jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die   Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu   beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas   häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen   abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose   Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um   anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,   birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der   Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch     Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos   "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt   durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber     mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik     diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele  Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans   glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche   nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik   selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im   goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte   mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin    interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre  Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide _*Freizeitanstreicher
*_


----------



## Enumerator (19. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja   einfach nicht genug kriegen." Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem   Arbeitskollegen seinen Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als   Inspiration zum Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht   entschied, entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.   Trotzdem kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'   Schwester eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für   ihren kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum   Essen gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung   denkt sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei   mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf   Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang   erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine   übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt   realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass   das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war,  und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed   Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die   nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen   wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert. Aber   Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus Ennepetal, um   Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem   Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch   zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher   harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem   Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum   Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.   Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber   nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er   teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade   bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,   bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel   anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und   rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine   Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine   Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus   zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn   dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte   Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem   Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried   herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand   mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen   unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er   seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd   hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.   Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter   entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton   nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert   seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich   herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler   Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung   gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein   homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil   andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren   bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen     fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel   Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf   grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß   sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und   hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind   wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu   verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um   Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte   ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern   versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den   Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und   Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär   ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab   sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,   berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin     Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt   bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende   Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die   Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele   zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige   benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht   aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse     können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse     Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal     penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen   bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel   sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige   arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen   Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die   Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber   geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit   Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären   Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,   als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung   provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .   Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem   Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre   Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter   sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in     dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt     ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren     Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe     adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch   komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die   Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich   die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,     die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten),  einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in     Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen     Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei     Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte   Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen   Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil   Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise   zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,   Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde   daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich   relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen   kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe   bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne   Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle   durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind  unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans   atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's   Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken   gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr   selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.   Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie   endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen     konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli   durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten   wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen   unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum   rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach   der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche beim   Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden   Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis   produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,   jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die   Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu   beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas   häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen   abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose   Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um   anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,   birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der   Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch     Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos   "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt   durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber     mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik     diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele  Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans   glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche   nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik   selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im   goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte   mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin    interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre  Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher _*lustlos*_


----------



## vfl_freak (20. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja   einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem   Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als   Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für   ihren  kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum   Essen  gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung   denkt  sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei    mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf    Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang    erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine    übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt    realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass    das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war,   und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed    Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die    nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus  Ennepetal, um   Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem    Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch    zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher    harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem    Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum    Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.    Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber    nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er    teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade    bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,    bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel    anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und    rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine    Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine    Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus    zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn    dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte    Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem    Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried    herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand    mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen    unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er    seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd    hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.    Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter    entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton    nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert    seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich    herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler    Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung    gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein    homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine  Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die  Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil    andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm  vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen      fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel    Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf    grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß    sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und    hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind    wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu    verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um    Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte    ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den    Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und    Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär    ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab    sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,    berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig  herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin      Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt    bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende    Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die    Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele    zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige    benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht    aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse      können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse      Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal      penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen    bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel    sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige    arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen    Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die    Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber    geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit    Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären    Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,    als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung    provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .    Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem    Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre    Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter    sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in      dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt      ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren      Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe      adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch    komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die    Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich    die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,      die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten),   einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in      Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen      Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei      Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte    Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen    Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil    Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise    zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,    Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde    daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich    relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen    kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe    bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne    Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle    durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind   unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans    atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's    Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken    gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr    selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.    Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie    endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen      konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli    durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten    wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen    unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum    rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach    der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche  beim   Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden    Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis    produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,    jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die    Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu    beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas    häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien  das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen    abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose    Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um    anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,    birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der    Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch      Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos    "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt    durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber      mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik      diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele   Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans    glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche    nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik    selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im    goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte    mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin     interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre   Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos_* auf
*_


----------



## Enumerator (21. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja   einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem   Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als   Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln. Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich seine Großtante für   ihren  kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich schmutzige Wäsche zum   Essen  gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür eine gerechte Entlohnung   denkt  sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei    mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf    Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang    erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine    übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt    realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass    das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war,   und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed    Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen, die    nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter aus  Ennepetal, um   Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem    Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch    zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher    harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem    Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum    Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.    Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber    nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er    teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade    bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,    bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel    anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und    rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine    Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine    Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus    zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn    dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte    Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem    Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried    herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand    mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen    unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er    seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd    hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.    Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter    entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton    nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert    seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich    herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler    Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung    gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein    homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine  Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die  Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil    andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm  vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen      fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel    Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf    grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß    sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und    hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind    wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu    verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um    Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte    ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den    Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und    Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär    ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab    sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,    berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig  herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin      Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt    bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende    Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die    Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele    zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige    benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht    aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse      können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse      Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal      penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen    bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel    sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige    arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen    Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die    Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber    geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit    Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären    Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,    als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung    provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .    Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem    Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre    Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter    sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in      dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt      ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren      Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe      adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch    komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die    Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich    die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,      die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten),   einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in      Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen      Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei      Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte    Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen    Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil    Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise    zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,    Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde    daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich    relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen    kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe    bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne    Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle    durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind   unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans    atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's    Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken    gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr    selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.    Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie    endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen      konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli    durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten    wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen    unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum    rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach    der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche  beim   Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden    Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis    produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,    jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die    Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu    beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu Yodas    häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber erschien  das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen    abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose    Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um    anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,    birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der    Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch      Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos    "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt    durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber      mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik      diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele   Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans    glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche    nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik    selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im    goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte    mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin     interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf _*Pogo-Sticks*_


----------



## vfl_freak (22. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja    einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem    Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als    Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche  Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu  vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln.  Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich  seine Großtante für   ihren  kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich  schmutzige Wäsche zum   Essen  gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür  eine gerechte Entlohnung   denkt  sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei     mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf     Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang     erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine     übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt     realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass     das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war,    und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed     Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen,  die    nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter  aus  Ennepetal, um   Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem     Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch     zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher     harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem     Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum     Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.     Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber     nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er     teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade     bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,     bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel     anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und     rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine     Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine     Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus     zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn     dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte     Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand     mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen     unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er     seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd     hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.     Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter     entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton     nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler     Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung     gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein     homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine   Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die   Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil     andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur  umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur  im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm   vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen       fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel     Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf     grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß     sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und     hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind     wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu     verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um     Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte     ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten  Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den     Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und     Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär     ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab     sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,     berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig   herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin       Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt     bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende     Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele     zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige     benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht     aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse       können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse       Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal       penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen     bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel     sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige     arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen     Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die     Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber     geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit     Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären     Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,     als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung     provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .     Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem     Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre     Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter     sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in       dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt       ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren       Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe       adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch     komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die     Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich     die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,       die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten),    einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in       Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen       Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei       Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte     Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen     Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil     Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise     zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,     Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde     daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich     relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen     kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe     bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne     Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle     durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind    unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans     atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's     Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken     gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr     selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.     Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie     endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen       konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli     durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten     wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen     unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum     rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach     der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche   beim   Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden     Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis     produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,     jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die     Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu     beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu  Yodas    häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber  erschien  das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen     abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose     Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um     anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,     birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der     Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch       Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos     "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt     durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber       mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik       diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele    Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans     glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche     nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik     selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im     goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin      interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre  Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf Pogo-Sticks _*glotzten .....
*_


----------



## Enumerator (23. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja    einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem    Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als    Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche  Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu  vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln.  Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich  seine Großtante für   ihren  kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich  schmutzige Wäsche zum   Essen  gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür  eine gerechte Entlohnung   denkt  sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei     mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf     Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang     erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine     übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt     realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass     das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war,    und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed     Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter Bedingungen,  die    nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb Schlangenzüchter  aus  Ennepetal, um   Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem     Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch     zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher     harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem     Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum     Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.     Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber     nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er     teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade     bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,     bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel     anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und     rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine     Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine     Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus     zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn     dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte     Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser Vogel anhand     mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe Schwimmen     unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten Speisereste, die er     seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd     hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.     Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter     entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton     nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler     Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung     gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein     homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine   Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die   Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil     andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur  umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur  im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm   vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen       fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel     Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf     grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß     sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und     hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind     wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu     verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um     Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte     ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten  Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den     Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und     Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär     ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab     sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,     berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig   herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin       Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt     bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende     Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele     zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige     benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht     aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse       können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse       Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal       penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen     bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel     sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige     arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen     Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die     Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber     geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit     Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären     Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,     als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung     provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .     Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem     Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre     Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter     sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in       dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt       ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren       Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe       adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch     komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die     Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich     die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,       die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten),    einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in       Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen       Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei       Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte     Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen     Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil     Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise     zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,     Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde     daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich     relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen     kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe     bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne     Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle     durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind    unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans     atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's     Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken     gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr     selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.     Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie     endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen       konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli     durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten     wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen     unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum     rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut nach     der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren, welche   beim   Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden     Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis     produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,     jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die     Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu     beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu  Yodas    häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber  erschien  das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen     abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose     Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um     anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,     birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der     Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch       Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos     "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt     durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber       mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik       diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele    Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans     glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche     nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik     selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im     goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin      interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre  Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
_*Freudestrahlend*_


----------



## vfl_freak (23. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja     einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem     Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren  kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum   Essen  gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte Entlohnung   denkt  sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei      mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf      Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang      erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine      übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt      realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass      das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter  Bedingungen,  die    nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins  Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das  ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb  Schlangenzüchter  aus  Ennepetal, um   Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem      Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch      zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem      Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum      Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.      Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber      nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er      teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade      bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,      bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel      anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und      rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine      Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine      Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus      zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn      dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte      Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne  geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin  Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser  Vogel anhand     mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe  Schwimmen     unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten  Speisereste, die er     seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd      hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.      Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter      entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton      nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der  Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte  Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler      Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung      gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein      homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine    Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die    Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil      andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur   umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur   im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm    vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen        fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel      Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf      grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind      wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu      verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um      Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten   Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den      Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und      Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär      ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab      sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin        Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt      bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht      aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse        können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse        Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal        penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen      bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel      sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige      arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen      Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die      Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber      geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit      Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären      Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,      als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung      provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .      Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem      Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre      Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter      sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in        dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt        ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren        Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe        adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch      komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die      Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich      die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,        die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten),     einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in        Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen        Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei        Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte      Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen      Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil      Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise      zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,      Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde      daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich      relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen      kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe      bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne      Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle      durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind     unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans      atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's      Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken      gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr      selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.      Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie      endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen        konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli      durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten      wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen      unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum      rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut  nach     der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren,  welche   beim   Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden      Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis      produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,      jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die      Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu      beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu   Yodas    häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber   erschien  das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen      abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose      Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um      anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,      birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der      Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch        Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos      "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt      durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber        mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik        diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele     Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans      glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche      nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik      selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im      goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger  Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin       interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre   Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf  Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend _*pflückten
*_


----------



## Enumerator (27. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja     einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem     Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma, es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun seine eigenen leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine Restaurantleiterin kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren  kleinen Großneffen. Er hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum   Essen  gereicht. Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte Entlohnung   denkt  sich der betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei      mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf      Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang      erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine      übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt      realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass      das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter  Bedingungen,  die    nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins  Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das  ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb  Schlangenzüchter  aus  Ennepetal, um   Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem      Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch      zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem      Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum      Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.      Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber      nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er      teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade      bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,      bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel      anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und      rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine      Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine      Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus      zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker", wenn      dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg", dachte      Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne  geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin  Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser  Vogel anhand     mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe  Schwimmen     unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten  Speisereste, die er     seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd      hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.      Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter      entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton      nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der  Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte  Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler      Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung      gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein      homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine    Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die    Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil      andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur   umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur   im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm    vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen        fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel      Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf      grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree, und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind      wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu      verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um      Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten   Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den      Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und      Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär      ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab      sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin        Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt      bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt. Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne eine Chance, nicht      aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse        können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse        Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal        penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen      bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel      sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige      arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen      Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die      Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber      geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit      Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären      Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,      als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung      provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .      Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem      Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre      Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter      sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in        dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt        ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren        Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe        adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch      komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die      Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich      die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,        die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten),     einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in        Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen        Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei        Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte      Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen      Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil      Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise      zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,      Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde      daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich      relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen      kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe      bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne      Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle      durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind     unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans      atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's      Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken      gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr      selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.      Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie      endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen        konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli      durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten      wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen      unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum      rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut  nach     der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren,  welche   beim   Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden      Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis      produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,      jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die      Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand zu      beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren zu   Yodas    häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber   erschien  das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen      abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose      Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um      anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,      birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der      Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch        Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos      "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt      durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber        mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik        diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele     Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans      glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche      nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik      selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im      goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger  Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin       interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre   Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf  Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten _*privilegierte*_


----------



## vfl_freak (27. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja      einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das  unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma,  es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun seine eigenen  leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine Restaurantleiterin  kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren  kleinen Großneffen. Er  hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum   Essen  gereicht.  Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte Entlohnung   denkt  sich der  betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei       mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf       Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang       erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine       übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt       realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass       das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht  war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied  Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter   Bedingungen,  die    nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins   Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das   ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb   Schlangenzüchter  aus  Ennepetal, um   Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei  zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem       Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch       zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz  täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem       Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum       Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.       Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber       nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er       teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade       bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,       bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel       anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine       Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine       Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus       zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker",  wenn      dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg",  dachte      Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne   geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin   Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser   Vogel anhand     mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe   Schwimmen     unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten   Speisereste, die er     seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd       hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.       Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter       entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der   Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte   Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler       Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung       gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein       homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine     Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die     Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil       andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur    umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur    im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm     vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen         fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel       Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf       grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch  ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree,  und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind       wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu       verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um       Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend  sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten    Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den       Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und       Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär       ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf  Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte  anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin         Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt       bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das  übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann  erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und  dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt.  Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne  eine Chance, nicht      aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse         können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse         Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal         penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen       bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel       sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige       arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen       Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die       Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber       geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit       Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären       Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,       als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung       provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .       Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem       Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre       Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter       sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in         dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt         ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren         Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe         adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch       komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die       Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich       die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,         die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten),      einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in         Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen         Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei         Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte       Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,       Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde       daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich       relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen       kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe       bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne       Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle       durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind      unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans       atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's       Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken       gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr       selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.       Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie       endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen         konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli       durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten       wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen       unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum       rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut   nach     der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren,   welche   beim   Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden       Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis       produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,       jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die       Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand  zu      beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren  zu   Yodas    häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber    erschien  das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen       abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose       Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um       anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,       birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der       Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch         Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos       "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt       durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber         mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik         diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele      Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans       glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche       nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik       selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im       goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger   Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin        interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre    Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf   Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte_* Baby-Giraffen
*_


----------



## Enumerator (28. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja      einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das  unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma,  es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun seine eigenen  leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine Restaurantleiterin  kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren  kleinen Großneffen. Er  hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum   Essen  gereicht.  Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte Entlohnung   denkt  sich der  betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei       mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf       Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang       erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine       übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt       realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass       das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht  war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied  Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter   Bedingungen,  die    nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins   Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das   ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb   Schlangenzüchter  aus  Ennepetal, um   Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei  zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem       Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch       zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz  täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem       Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum       Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.       Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber       nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er       teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade       bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,       bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel       anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine       Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine       Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht aus       zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis. "Lecker",  wenn      dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen. "Würg",  dachte      Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf Känguru-Hoden ohne   geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde Makarnaçanaks Großcousin   Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings versteht niemand, wie dieser   Vogel anhand     mehrerer transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe   Schwimmen     unterband! Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten   Speisereste, die er     seit 1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd       hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.       Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter       entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der   Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte   Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler       Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung       gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein       homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine     Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die     Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil       andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur    umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur    im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm     vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen         fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel       Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf       grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch  ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree,  und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind       wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu       verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um       Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend  sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten    Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den       Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und       Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär       ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf  Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte  anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin         Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt       bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das  übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann  erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und  dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt.  Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne  eine Chance, nicht      aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse         können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse         Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal         penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen       bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel       sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige       arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen       Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die       Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber       geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit       Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären       Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,       als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung       provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .       Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem       Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre       Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter       sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in         dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt         ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren         Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe         adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch       komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die       Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich       die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,         die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten),      einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in         Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen         Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei         Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte       Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce" kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,       Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde       daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich       relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen       kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe       bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne       Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle       durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind      unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans       atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's       Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken       gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr       selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.       Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie       endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen         konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli       durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten       wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen       unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum       rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut   nach     der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren,   welche   beim   Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden       Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis       produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,       jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die       Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand  zu      beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren  zu   Yodas    häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht aber    erschien  das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen       abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose       Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um       anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,       birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der       Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch         Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos       "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt       durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber         mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik         diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele      Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans       glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche       nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik       selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln im       goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger   Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin        interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre    Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf   Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen _*schmiede-eiserne*_


----------



## vfl_freak (28. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja       einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar  seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass  jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das   unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma,   es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun seine eigenen   leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine Restaurantleiterin   kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren  kleinen Großneffen. Er   hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum   Essen  gereicht.   Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte Entlohnung   denkt  sich der   betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei        mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf        Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang        erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine        übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt        realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass        das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht   war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied   Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter    Bedingungen,  die    nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins    Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das    ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb    Schlangenzüchter  aus  Ennepetal, um   Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem        Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch        zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz   täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem        Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum        Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.        Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er        teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade        bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,        bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel        anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer  und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine        Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht  aus       zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.  "Lecker",  wenn      dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.  "Würg",  dachte      Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf  Känguru-Hoden ohne   geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde  Makarnaçanaks Großcousin   Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings  versteht niemand, wie dieser   Vogel anhand     mehrerer  transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe   Schwimmen     unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten   Speisereste, die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd        hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.        Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter        entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein  Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der    Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte    Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler        Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung        gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein        homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine      Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die      Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil        andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur     umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur     im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm      vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen          fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel        Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf        grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch   ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree,   und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind        wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu        verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um        Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend   sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten     Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den        Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und        Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär        ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch  ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf   Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte   anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin          Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt        bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das   übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann   erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und   dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt.   Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne   eine Chance, nicht      aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse          können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse          Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal          penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen        bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel        sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige        arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen        Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die        Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber        geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit        Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären        Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,        als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung        provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .        Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem        Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre        Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter        sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in          dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt          ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren          Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe          adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch        komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die        Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich        die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,          die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in          Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen          Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei          Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte        Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen  hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen  musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"  kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,        Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde        daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich        relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen        kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe        bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne        Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle        durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind       unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit  Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans        atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's        Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen          konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli        durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten        wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen        unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum        rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut    nach     der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren,    welche   beim   Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden        Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis        produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,        jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die        Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas    häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien  das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen        abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose        Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um        anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,        birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch          Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos        "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt        durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber          mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik          diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele       Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans        glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche        nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik        selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln  im       goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger    Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin         interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre     Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf    Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne_* Gummibärchen
*_


----------



## Maik (28. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja       einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar  seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass  jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das   unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma,   es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun seine eigenen   leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine Restaurantleiterin   kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren  kleinen Großneffen. Er   hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum   Essen  gereicht.   Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte Entlohnung   denkt  sich der   betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei        mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf        Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang        erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine        übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt        realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass        das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht   war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied   Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter    Bedingungen,  die    nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins    Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das    ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und Eva konsultierten deshalb    Schlangenzüchter  aus  Ennepetal, um   Apfelkompott mit Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem        Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch        zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz   täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem        Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum        Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.        Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er        teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade        bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,        bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel        anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer  und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç? eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild eine        Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept besteht  aus       zweihundertsiebenundsechzig Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.  "Lecker",  wenn      dazu Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.  "Würg",  dachte      Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf  Känguru-Hoden ohne   geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde  Makarnaçanaks Großcousin   Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings  versteht niemand, wie dieser   Vogel anhand     mehrerer  transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das gelbe   Schwimmen     unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die vergammelten   Speisereste, die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd        hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.        Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter        entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein  Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der    Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte    Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler        Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung        gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein        homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine      Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die      Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil        andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur     umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur     im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm      vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen          fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel        Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf        grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch   ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree,   und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind        wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu        verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um        Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend   sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten     Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den        Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und        Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär        ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch  ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf   Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte   anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin          Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt        bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das   übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann   erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und   dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt.   Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische ohne   eine Chance, nicht      aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse          können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse          Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal          penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen        bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel        sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige        arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen        Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die        Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber        geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit        Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären        Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,        als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung        provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .        Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem        Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre        Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter        sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in          dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt          ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren          Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe          adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch        komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die        Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich        die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,          die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in          Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen          Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei          Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte        Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen  hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen  musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"  kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,        Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde        daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich        relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen        kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe        bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne        Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle        durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind       unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit  Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans        atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's        Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen          konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli        durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten        wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen        unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum        rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten laut    nach     der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche Simulatoren,    welche   beim   Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden        Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis        produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,        jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die        Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas    häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien  das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen        abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose        Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um        anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,        birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch          Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos        "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt        durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber          mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik          diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele       Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans        glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche        nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik        selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln  im       goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger    Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin         interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre     Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf    Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne Gummibärchen, obwohl


----------



## vfl_freak (29. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja        einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar   seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass   jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das    unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren  kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum   Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei         mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf         Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang         erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine         übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt         realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln  wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass         das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht    war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und Eva konsultierten  deshalb    Schlangenzüchter  aus  Ennepetal, um   Apfelkompott mit  Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem         Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch         zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz    täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem         Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum         Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.         Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne  darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er         teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade         bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,         bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel         anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild  eine        Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept  besteht  aus       zweihundertsiebenundsechzig  Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.  "Lecker",  wenn      dazu  Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.  "Würg",  dachte       Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf  Känguru-Hoden ohne    geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde  Makarnaçanaks Großcousin    Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings  versteht niemand, wie dieser    Vogel anhand     mehrerer  transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das  gelbe   Schwimmen     unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die  vergammelten   Speisereste, die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd         hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.         Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter         entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein   Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der     Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte     Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler         Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung         gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein         homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine       Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die       Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil         andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur      umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur      im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm       vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen           fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel         Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf         grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch    ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind         wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu         verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um         Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend    sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten      Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den         Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und         Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär         ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch   ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf    Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin           Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt         bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das    übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann    erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und    dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt.    Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische  ohne   eine Chance, nicht      aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse           können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse           Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal           penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen         bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel         sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige         arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen         Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die         Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber         geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit         Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären         Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,         als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung         provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .         Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem         Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre         Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter         sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in           dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt           ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren           Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe           adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch         komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die         Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich         die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,           die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese  verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in           Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen           Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei           Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte         Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen   hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen   musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"   kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,         Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde         daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich         relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe         bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne         Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen  grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle         durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind        unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit   Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans         atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's         Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren  Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen  purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes  Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut  badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich  auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen           konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli         durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten         wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen         unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten  laut    nach     der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche   beim   Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden         Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis         produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,         jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den  Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge  tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas    häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen  Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien  das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen         abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose         Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um         anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,         birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig  der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch           Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos         "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt         durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber           mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik           diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele        Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans         glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche         nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik         selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln   im       goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger     Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin          interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre      Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf     Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne  Gummibärchen, obwohl _*Gummibärchen*_


----------



## Enumerator (29. März 2010)

]Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja        einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar   seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass   jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das    unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren  kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum   Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei         mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf         Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang         erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine         übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt         realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln  wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass         das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht    war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus purer Bosheit und Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und Eva konsultierten  deshalb    Schlangenzüchter  aus  Ennepetal, um   Apfelkompott mit  Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem         Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch         zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz    täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem         Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum         Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.         Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne  darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er         teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade         bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,         bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel         anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass Kriemhild  eine        Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das Nudelrezept  besteht  aus       zweihundertsiebenundsechzig  Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.  "Lecker",  wenn      dazu  Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.  "Würg",  dachte       Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf  Känguru-Hoden ohne    geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde  Makarnaçanaks Großcousin    Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings  versteht niemand, wie dieser    Vogel anhand     mehrerer  transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das  gelbe   Schwimmen     unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die  vergammelten   Speisereste, die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd         hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.         Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter         entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein   Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der     Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte     Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler         Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung         gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein         homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine       Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die       Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil         andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur      umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur      im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm       vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen           fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel         Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf         grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch    ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind         wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu         verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um         Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend    sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten      Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den         Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und         Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär         ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch   ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf    Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin           Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt         bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das    übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann    erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und    dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt.    Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische  ohne   eine Chance, nicht      aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse           können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse           Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal           penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen         bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel         sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige         arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen         Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die         Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber         geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit         Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären         Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,         als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung         provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .         Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem         Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre         Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter         sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in           dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt           ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren           Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe           adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch         komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die         Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich         die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,           die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese  verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in           Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen           Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei           Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte         Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen   hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen   musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"   kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,         Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde         daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich         relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe         bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne         Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen  grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle         durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind        unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit   Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans         atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's         Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren  Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen  purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes  Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut  badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich  auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen           konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli         durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten         wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen         unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker jammerten  laut    nach     der Feierabendschablone über lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche   beim   Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden         Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis         produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,         jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den  Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge  tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas    häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen  Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien  das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen         abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose         Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um         anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,         birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig  der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch           Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos         "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt         durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber           mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik           diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele        Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans         glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche         nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik         selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln   im       goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger     Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin          interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre      Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf     Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne  Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen _*grausam*_


----------



## vfl_freak (30. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja         einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar    seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass    jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das     unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die  Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun  seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine  Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren   kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum    Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte  Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei          mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf          Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang          erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine          übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt          realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass          das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht     war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb  entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen  Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus purer Bosheit und  Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch  hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und  Eva konsultierten  deshalb    Schlangenzüchter  aus  Ennepetal, um    Apfelkompott mit  Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem          Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch          zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz     täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem          Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum          Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.          Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne   darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er          teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade          bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,          bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine        Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus       zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.  "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.  "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf  Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde  Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings  versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer  transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen     unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste, die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd          hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.          Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler          Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung          gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil          andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur       umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur       im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen            fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel          Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf          grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch     ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit  Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind          wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um          Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend     sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten       Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den          Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und          Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär          ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin            Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt          bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das     übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann     erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und     dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt.     Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische   ohne   eine Chance, nicht      aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse            können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse            Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal            penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen          bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel          sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit          Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären          Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,          als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung          provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .          Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem          Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre          Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter          sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in            dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt            ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren            Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe            adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch          komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die          Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich          die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,            die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese   verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in            Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen            Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei            Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte          Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen    hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen    musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"    kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,          Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde          daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich          relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend  Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe          bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen   grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle          durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind         unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit    Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans          atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's          Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren   Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen   purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes   Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut   badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich   auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen            konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli          durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten          wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen          unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert  herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker  jammerten  laut    nach     der Feierabendschablone über  lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche   beim    Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden          Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis          produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas    häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien  das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen          abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose          Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um          anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,          birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch            Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos          "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt          durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber            mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik            diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele         Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans          glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche          nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik          selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im       goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger      Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin           interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre       Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf      Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne   Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam_* sind 

*_


----------



## Enumerator (30. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja         einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar    seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass    jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das     unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die  Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun  seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine  Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren   kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum    Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte  Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei          mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf          Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang          erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine          übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt          realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass          das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht     war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb  entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen  Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus purer Bosheit und  Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch  hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und  Eva konsultierten  deshalb    Schlangenzüchter  aus  Ennepetal, um    Apfelkompott mit  Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem          Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch          zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz     täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem          Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise zum          Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.          Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne   darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er          teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade          bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,          bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild. Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine        Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus       zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.  "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.  "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf  Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde  Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings  versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer  transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen     unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste, die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd          hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.          Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco, weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach, sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler          Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung          gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil          andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur       umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur       im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen            fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel          Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf          grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch     ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit  Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind          wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um          Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend     sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten       Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den          Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und          Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär          ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern! Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein. Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin            Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt          bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das     übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann     erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und     dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt.     Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische   ohne   eine Chance, nicht      aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse            können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse            Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal            penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen          bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel          sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit          Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären          Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,          als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung          provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .          Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem          Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre          Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter          sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in            dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt            ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren            Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe            adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch          komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die          Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich          die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,            die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese   verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in            Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen            Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei            Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte          Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen    hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen    musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"    kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,          Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde          daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich          relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend  Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe          bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen   grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle          durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind         unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit    Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans          atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's          Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren   Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen   purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes   Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut   badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich   auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen            konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli          durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten          wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen          unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert  herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker  jammerten  laut    nach     der Feierabendschablone über  lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche   beim    Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden          Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis          produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit, VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas    häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien  das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen          abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose          Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um          anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,          birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer KillerDackelin , wodurch            Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos          "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt          durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber            mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik            diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele         Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans          glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche          nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik          selbstlos güldene Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im       goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger      Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin           interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre       Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf      Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne   Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  _*und*_


----------



## vfl_freak (30. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja          einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar     seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass     jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die   Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun   seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine   Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren    kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum     Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte   Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei           mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf           Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang           erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine           übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass           das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb    Schlangenzüchter  aus  Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit  Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem           Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch           zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz      täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem           Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.           Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne    darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er           teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade           bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,           bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's  Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.  Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend  bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte  Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine         Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus        zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.   "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.   "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf   Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde   Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings   versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer   transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen      unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,  die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd           hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.           Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches  Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco,  weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach,  sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch  absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler           Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung           gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass  ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze  seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich  die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil           andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur        umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur        im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt  Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen             fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel           Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf           grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch      ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit   Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind           wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es  zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu  verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um           Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend      sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten        Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den           Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und           Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär           ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern!  Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried  tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein.  Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin             Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt           bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das      übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann      erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und      dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt.      Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische    ohne   eine Chance, nicht      aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse             können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse             Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal             penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen           bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen  gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit           Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären           Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,           als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung           provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .           Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem           Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre           Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in             dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt             ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe             adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch           komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die           Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich           die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,             die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese    verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in             Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen             Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei             Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte           Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen     hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen     musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"     kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,           Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe           bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse  ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen    grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle           durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind          unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit     Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans           atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's           Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren    Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen    purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes    Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut    badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich    auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen             konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli           durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche   beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden           Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis           produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die  weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In  Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,  VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch  vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas     häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien   das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen           abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose           Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte  kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer  KillerDackelin , wodurch             Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos           "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt           durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber             mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik             diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele          Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans           glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche           nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik           selbstlos güldene  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im        goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger       Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin            interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre        Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf       Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne    Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und _*blau-grün  !! :suspekt:

*_


----------



## Enumerator (31. März 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja          einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar     seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass     jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die   Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun   seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine   Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren    kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum     Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte   Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei           mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf           Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang           erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine           übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte. Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass           das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen    wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.  Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb    Schlangenzüchter  aus  Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit  Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem           Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch           zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz      täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem           Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.           Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne    darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er           teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade           bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,           bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's  Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.  Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend  bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte  Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine         Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus        zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.   "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.   "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf   Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde   Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings   versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer   transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen      unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,  die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd           hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.           Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches  Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco,  weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach,  sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch  absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler           Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung           gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass  ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze  seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich  die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil           andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur        umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur        im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt  Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen             fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel           Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf           grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch      ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit   Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind           wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es  zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu  verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um           Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend      sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten        Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den           Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und           Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär           ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern!  Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried  tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein.  Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin             Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt           bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das      übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann      erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und      dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt.      Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische    ohne   eine Chance, nicht      aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse             können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse             Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal             penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen           bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter. Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden. Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen  gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit           Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären           Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,           als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung           provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .           Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem           Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre           Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in             dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt             ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe             adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch           komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die           Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich           die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,             die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese    verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in             Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen             Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei             Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte           Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen     hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen     musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"     kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,           Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild, sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe           bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse  ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen    grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle           durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind          unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit     Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans           atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's           Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren    Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen    purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes    Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut    badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich    auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen             konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli           durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch, vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche   beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden           Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis           produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die  weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In  Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,  VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch  vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas     häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien   das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen           abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose           Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült, um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte  kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer  KillerDackelin , wodurch             Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos           "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt           durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber             mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik             diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele          Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans           glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche           nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik           selbstlos güldene  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im        goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger       Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin            interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre        Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf       Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne    Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  !! :suspekt:  _*fluoreszieren!*_


----------



## vfl_freak (1. April 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja           einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar      seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass      jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber  das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die    Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun    seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine    Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren     kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum      Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte    Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei            mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf            Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass            das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar  grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden  dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu  barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus  purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen     wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb    Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit  Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem            Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch            zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.            Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne     darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er            teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade            bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,            bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's   Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.   Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend   bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte   Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine          Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus         zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.    "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.    "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf    Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde    Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings    versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer    transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen       unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,   die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd            hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler            Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung            gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass   ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze   seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich   die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil            andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur         umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt   Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen              fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel            Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf            grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind            wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es   zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu   verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um            Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend       sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten         Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den            Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und            Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin              Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt            bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das       übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann       erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und       dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht      aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse              können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse              Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal              penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen            bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.  Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen   gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies  verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts  ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit            Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären            Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,            als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .            Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem            Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre            Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's  Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in              dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt              ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die  subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe              adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch            komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die            Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,              die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese     verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in              Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen              Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte            Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen      hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen      musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"      kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,            Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes  wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,  sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab  potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe            bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse   ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen     grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle            durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit      Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans            atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's            Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren     Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen     purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes     Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut     badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich     auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen              konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli            durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren  oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu  Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,  vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich  agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der  Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche    beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden            Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis            produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die   weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In   Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,   VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch   vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas      häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien    das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen            abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose            Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer   KillerDackelin , wodurch              Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos            "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt            durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber              mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik              diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele           Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans            glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche            nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik            selbstlos güldene   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im         goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger        Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin             interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre         Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf        Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne     Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren!_*  Hierdurch 
*_


----------



## Enumerator (1. April 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja           einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar      seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass      jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber  das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die    Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun    seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine    Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren     kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum      Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte    Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei            mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf            Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass            das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar  grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden  dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu  barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus  purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen     wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept  raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb    Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit  Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem            Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch            zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.            Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne     darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er            teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade            bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,            bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's   Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.   Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend   bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte   Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine          Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus         zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.    "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.    "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf    Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde    Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings    versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer    transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen       unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,   die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd            hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler            Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung            gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass   ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze   seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich   die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil            andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur         umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt   Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen              fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel            Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf            grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten. Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind            wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es   zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu   verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um            Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend       sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten         Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den            Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und            Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin              Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt            bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das       übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann       erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und       dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht      aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse              können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse              Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal              penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen            bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.  Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.  Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen   gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies  verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts  ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit            Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären            Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,            als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5 eingefangen hatten .            Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem            Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre            Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's  Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in              dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt              ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die  subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe              adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch            komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die            Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und strahlenden Milka-Kühen,              die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese     verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in              Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen              Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte            Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen      hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen      musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"      kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,            Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes  wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,  sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab  potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe            bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse   ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen     grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle            durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit      Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans            atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's            Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren     Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen     purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes     Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut     badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich     auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen              konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli            durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren  oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu  Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,  vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich  agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der  Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche    beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden            Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis            produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die   weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In   Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,   VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch   vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas      häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien    das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen            abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose            Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer   KillerDackelin , wodurch              Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos            "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt            durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber              mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik              diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele           Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans            glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche            nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik            selbstlos güldene   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im         goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger        Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin             interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre         Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf        Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne     Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch _*bekam*_


----------



## vfl_freak (1. April 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam_* Karlchen
*_


----------



## ronaldh (14. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag


----------



## timestamp (14. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in


----------



## Maik (14. Mai 2010)

*@timestamp: Mit der "Zitieren"-Funktion anstelle von "Copy & Paste" gehen die schicken Smilies nicht verschütt *

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der

*@timestamp: Mit der "Zitieren"-Funktion anstelle von "Copy & Paste" gehen die schicken Smilies nicht verschütt *


----------



## timestamp (14. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere.


----------



## Maik (14. Mai 2010)

*@timestamp: Mit der "Zitieren"-Funktion anstelle von "Copy & Paste" gehen die schicken Smilies nicht verschütt *

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der

*@timestamp: Mit der "Zitieren"-Funktion anstelle von "Copy & Paste" gehen die schicken Smilies nicht verschütt *


----------



## timestamp (14. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag


[offtopic] Danke  [/offtopic]


----------



## Enumerator (14. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag *grinste*


----------



## ronaldh (15. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste blöde


----------



## timestamp (15. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste blöde als


----------



## ronaldh (16. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste blöde als wäre


----------



## Enumerator (18. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste blöde als wäre *alles*


----------



## ronaldh (19. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste blöde als wäre alles nur


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste blöde als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß,


----------



## ronaldh (30. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste blöde als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo?


----------



## Maik (30. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste blöde als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles


----------



## timestamp (30. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste blöde als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte


----------



## Nico Graichen (30. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste blöde als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim


----------



## Maik (30. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja            einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar       seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so, dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die     Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester  eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für   ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei             mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf             Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen  Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln  ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen  möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass  Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass             das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar   grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden   dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu   barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus   purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen      wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept   raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb     Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit   Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem             Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch             zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird  trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus  einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der  Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen  verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.             Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne      darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er             teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade             bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's    Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!" Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine           Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus          zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.     "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.     "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf     Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde     Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings     versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer     transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen        unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,    die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd             hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier  einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein  diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte  Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich     herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler             Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung             gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass    ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze    seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil             andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur          umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen  nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt    Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen               fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel             Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf             grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.  Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt  mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind             wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu    verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um             Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken. Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den             Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und             Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der  temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende  Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes  Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen  Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin               Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt             bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das        übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann        erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und        dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und  geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte  Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht       aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse               können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse               Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal               penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen             bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.   Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.   Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit             Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären             Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,             als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine  Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5  eingefangen hatten .             Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem             Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's   Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in               dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt               ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die   subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe               adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch             komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die             Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans  sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und  strahlenden Milka-Kühen,               die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese      verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in               Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen               Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer  bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte             Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen       hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen       musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,             Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes   wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,   sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab   potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe             bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse    ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen      grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle             durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch  sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit       Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans             atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's             Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren      Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen      purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes      Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut      badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich      auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen               konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli             durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren   oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu   Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,   vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich   agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der   Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche     beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden             Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis             produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die    weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In    Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,    VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch    vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas       häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien     das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen             abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose             Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer  hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren  und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch  entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer    KillerDackelin , wodurch               Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde ;-] !! Apropos             "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber               mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik               diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele            Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans             glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche             nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik             selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im          goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger         Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin              interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre          Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf         Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne      Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste blöde als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim Nudeltopf-Schokosauce-Festtagsschlemmen


----------



## vfl_freak (31. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja             einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar        seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so,  dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie  aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die      Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er  nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester   eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für    ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige  Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine  gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter  Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei              mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf              Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen   Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln   ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen   möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass   Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass              das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar    grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden    dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu    barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus    purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen       wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept    raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb      Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit    Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem              Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch              zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird   trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus   einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der   Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen   verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.              Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne       darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er              teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade              bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie  vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's     Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf  Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!"  Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch  verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine            Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus           zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.      "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.      "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf      Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde      Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings      versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer      transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen         unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,     die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd              hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier   einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein   diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte   Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen  DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner  Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich      herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler              Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung              gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass     ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze     seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub  sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil              andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur           umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen   nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt     Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen                fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel              Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt  explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf              grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.   Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt   mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind              wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel  es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu     verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um              Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken.  Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit  kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt  werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den              Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und              Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der   temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende   Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes   Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen   Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin                Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt              bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das         übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann         erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und         dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und   geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte   Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht        aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse                können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse                Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal                penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen              bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.    Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.    Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit  verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards  eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da  gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich  unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit              Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären              Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,              als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine   Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5   eingefangen hatten .              Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem              Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik  ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's    Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in                dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt                ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die    subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe                adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch              komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die              Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans   sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und   strahlenden Milka-Kühen,                die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese       verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in                Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen                Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer   bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte              Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen        hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen        musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche  "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören  !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,              Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes    wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,    sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab    potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe              bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse     ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen       grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle              durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch   sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit        Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans              atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's              Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren       Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen       purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes       Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut       badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich       auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen                konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli              durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren    oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu    Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,    vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich    agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der    Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche      beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden              Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis              produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die     weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In     Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,     VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch     vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas        häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien      das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen              abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose              Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer   hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren   und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch   entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer     KillerDackelin , wodurch                Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde  ;-] !! Apropos              "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen  berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber                mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik                diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele             Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans              glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche              nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik              selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im           goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger          Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin               interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre           Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf          Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne       Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch  bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste blöde  als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim Nudeltopf-Schokosauce-Festtagsschlemmen,_* weil*_


----------



## Enumerator (31. Mai 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja             einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige Nachbar        seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht es so,  dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln hernimmt. Wie  aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,  entschied auch die      Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.   Trotzdem  kocht er  nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl Hans'   Schwester   eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich   seine Großtante für    ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich täglich   schmutzige  Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.    Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine  gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt  sich der    betrunkene Koch unter  Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei              mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf              Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen   Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln   ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen   möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass   Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass              das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar    grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden    dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu    barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus    purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen       wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept    raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb      Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit    Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem              Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure, auch              zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans wird   trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig aus   einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der   Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen   verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.              Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne       darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er              teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade              bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie  vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's     Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf  Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!"  Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch  verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine            Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus           zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.      "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken kommen.      "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier allergisch auf      Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis". Deshalb wurde      Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried     herbeizitiert - allerdings      versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel anhand     mehrerer      transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe   Schwimmen         unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die   vergammelten   Speisereste,     die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd              hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier   einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein   diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte   Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen  DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner  Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich      herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler              Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung              gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem, dass     ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer Kochschürze     seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte! Leider begrub  sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil              andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur           umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige Atomspaltungen   nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des Kernreaktors samt     Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen                fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel              Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt  explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf              grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.   Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt   mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind              wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel  es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu     verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um              Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken.  Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit  kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt  werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den              Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und              Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der   temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende   Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes   Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen   Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin                Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt              bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das         übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann         erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und         dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und   geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte   Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht        aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse                können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse                Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal                penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen              bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.    Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.    Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit  verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards  eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da  gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich  unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit              Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu originären              Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,              als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine   Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5   eingefangen hatten .              Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem              Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik  ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's    Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in                dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt                ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die    subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe                adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch ;-], aber dadurch              komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die              Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans   sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und   strahlenden Milka-Kühen,                die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese       verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in                Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen                Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer   bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte              Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen        hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen        musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche  "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören  !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,              Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes    wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,    sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab    potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe              bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse     ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen       grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle              durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch   sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit        Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans              atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen Rosamunde's              Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen Erdmännchen aus ihren       Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch konnten Klingonen       purzelbaumschlagend ihr        selbst-gestricktes       Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.        Hocherfreut       badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk, damit sie        endlich       auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen                konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli              durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren    oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu    Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,    vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich    agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der    Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche      beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden              Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis              produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die     weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In     Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,     VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch     vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas        häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien      das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen              abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose              Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer   hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren   und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch   entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit einer     KillerDackelin , wodurch                Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil wurde  ;-] !! Apropos              "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen  berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber                mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik                diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele             Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans              glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche              nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik              selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im           goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger          Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin               interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre           Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf          Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne       Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch  bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste blöde  als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim Nudeltopf-Schokosauce-Festtagsschlemmen, weil _*Tiefseekatzenpfeffer*_


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Juni 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja              einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige  Nachbar        seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht  es so,  dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln  hernimmt. Wie  aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,   entschied auch die      Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.    Trotzdem  kocht er  nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl  Hans'   Schwester   eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich    seine Großtante für    ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich  täglich   schmutzige  Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.     Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine  gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt   sich der    betrunkene Koch unter  Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei               mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf               Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen    Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln    ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen    möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass    Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass               das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar     grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden     dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu     barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus     purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen        wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept     raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb       Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit     Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem               Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure,  auch              zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans  wird   trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig  aus   einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der    Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen    verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.               Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne        darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er               teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade               bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie   vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's      Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf   Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!"   Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch   verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine             Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus            zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.       "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken  kommen.      "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier  allergisch auf      Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis".  Deshalb wurde      Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried      herbeizitiert - allerdings      versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel  anhand     mehrerer      transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe    Schwimmen         unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die    vergammelten   Speisereste,     die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd               hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier    einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein    diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte    Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen   DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner   Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich       herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler               Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung               gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem,  dass     ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer  Kochschürze     seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte!  Leider begrub  sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem  Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil               andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur            umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige  Atomspaltungen   nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des  Kernreaktors samt     Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen                 fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel               Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt   explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf               grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.    Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt    mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind               wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel   es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu      verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um               Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken.   Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit   kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt   werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den               Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und               Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der    temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende    Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes    Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen    Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin                 Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt               bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das          übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann          erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und          dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und    geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte    Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht         aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse                 können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse                 Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal                 penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen               bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.     Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.     Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit   verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards   eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da   gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich   unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit               Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu  originären              Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,               als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine    Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5    eingefangen hatten .               Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem               Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik   ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's     Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in                 dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt                 ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die     subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe                 adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch  ;-], aber dadurch               komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die               Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans    sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und    strahlenden Milka-Kühen,                 die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese        verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in                 Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen                 Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer    bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte               Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen         hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen         musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche   "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören   !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,               Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes     wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,     sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab     potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe               bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse      ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen        grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle               durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch    sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit         Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans               atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen  Rosamunde's              Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen  Erdmännchen aus ihren       Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch  konnten Klingonen       purzelbaumschlagend ihr         selbst-gestricktes       Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.         Hocherfreut       badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk,  damit sie        endlich       auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen                 konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli               durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren     oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu     Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,     vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich     agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der     Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche       beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden               Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis               produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die      weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In      Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,      VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch      vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas         häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien       das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen               abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose               Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer    hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren    und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch    entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit  einer     KillerDackelin , wodurch                 Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil  wurde  ;-] !! Apropos               "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen   berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber                 mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik                 diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele              Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans               glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche               nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik               selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im            goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger           Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin                interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre            Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf           Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne        Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch   bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste  blöde  als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim Nudeltopf-Schokosauce-Festtagsschlemmen,  weil Tiefseekatzenpfeffer_* ungeheuerliche
*_


----------



## Enumerator (1. Juni 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja              einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige  Nachbar        seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht  es so,  dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln  hernimmt. Wie  aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,   entschied auch die      Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.    Trotzdem  kocht er  nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl  Hans'   Schwester   eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich    seine Großtante für    ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich  täglich   schmutzige  Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.     Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine  gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt   sich der    betrunkene Koch unter  Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei               mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf               Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen    Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln    ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat schlürfen    möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller, dass    Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass               das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar     grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden     dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu     barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus     purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen        wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept     raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb       Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit     Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem               Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure,  auch              zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans  wird   trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig  aus   einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der    Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen    verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.               Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne        darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er               teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade               bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie   vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's      Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf   Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!"   Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch   verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine             Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus            zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.       "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken  kommen.      "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier  allergisch auf      Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis".  Deshalb wurde      Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried      herbeizitiert - allerdings      versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel  anhand     mehrerer      transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe    Schwimmen         unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die    vergammelten   Speisereste,     die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd               hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier    einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein    diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte    Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen   DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner   Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich       herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler               Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung               gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem,  dass     ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer  Kochschürze     seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte!  Leider begrub  sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem  Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil               andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur            umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige  Atomspaltungen   nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des  Kernreaktors samt     Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen                 fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel               Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt   explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf               grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.    Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt    mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind               wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel   es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt zu      verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um               Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken.   Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit   kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt   werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den               Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln, und               Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der    temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende    Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes    Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen    Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin                 Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt               bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das          übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann          erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten und          dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und    geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte    Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht         aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse                 können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse                 Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal                 penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen               bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.     Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.     Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit   verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards   eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da   gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich   unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit               Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu  originären              Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,               als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine    Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5    eingefangen hatten .               Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem               Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne Entschlüsselungstechnik   ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben. Stolz erbrachen Hansi's     Zitronenfalter           sommerliche Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in                 dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt                 ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die     subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe                 adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven Knoblauch-Geruch  ;-], aber dadurch               komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die               Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans    sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und    strahlenden Milka-Kühen,                 die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese        verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in                 Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen                 Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer    bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte               Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen         hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig lachen         musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche   "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören   !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,               Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes     wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,     sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab     potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe               bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte Schokososse      ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können. Dadurch verlaufen        grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle               durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch    sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt mit         Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans               atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen  Rosamunde's              Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen  Erdmännchen aus ihren       Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch  konnten Klingonen       purzelbaumschlagend ihr         selbst-gestricktes       Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.         Hocherfreut       badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk,  damit sie        endlich       auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen                 konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli               durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren     oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu     Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,     vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich     agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der     Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche       beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden               Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis               produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die      weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In      Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,      VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch      vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas         häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien       das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen               abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose               Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer    hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren    und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch    entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit  einer     KillerDackelin , wodurch                 Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil  wurde  ;-] !! Apropos               "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen   berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber                 mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik                 diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch viele              Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans               glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche               nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik               selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln    im            goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger           Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin                interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre            Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf           Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne        Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch   bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste  blöde  als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim Nudeltopf-Schokosauce-Festtagsschlemmen,  weil Tiefseekatzenpfeffer ungeheuerliche _*Blähungen
*_


----------



## vfl_freak (1. Juni 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja               einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige   Nachbar        seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht   es so,  dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln   hernimmt. Wie  aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,    entschied auch die      Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.     Trotzdem  kocht er  nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl   Hans'   Schwester   eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich     seine Großtante für    ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich   täglich   schmutzige  Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.      Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine  gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt    sich der    betrunkene Koch unter  Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei                mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf                Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen     Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln     ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat  schlürfen    möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller,  dass    Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass                das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar      grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden      dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu      barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus      purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen         wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept      raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb        Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit      Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem                Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure,   auch              zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans   wird   trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig   aus   einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der     Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen     verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.                Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne         darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er                teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade                bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie    vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's       Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf    Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!"    Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch    verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine              Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus             zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.        "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken   kommen.      "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier   allergisch auf      Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis".   Deshalb wurde      Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried       herbeizitiert - allerdings      versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel   anhand     mehrerer      transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe     Schwimmen         unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die     vergammelten   Speisereste,     die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd                hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier     einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein     diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte     Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen    DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner    Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich        herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler                Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung                gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem,   dass     ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer   Kochschürze     seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte!   Leider begrub  sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem   Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil                andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur             umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige   Atomspaltungen   nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des   Kernreaktors samt     Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen                  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel                Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt    explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf                grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.     Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt     mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind                wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel    es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt  zu      verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um                Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken.    Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit    kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt    werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den                Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln,  und               Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der     temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende     Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes     Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen     Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin                  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt                bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das           übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann           erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten  und          dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und     geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte     Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht          aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse                  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse                  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal                  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen                bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.      Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.      Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit    verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards    eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da    gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich    unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit                Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu   originären              Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,                als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine     Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5     eingefangen hatten .                Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem                Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne  Entschlüsselungstechnik   ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben.  Stolz erbrachen Hansi's     Zitronenfalter           sommerliche  Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in                  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt                  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die      subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe                  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven  Knoblauch-Geruch  ;-], aber dadurch                komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die                Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans     sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und     strahlenden Milka-Kühen,                  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese         verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in                  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen                  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer     bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte                Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen          hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig  lachen         musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche    "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören    !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,                Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes      wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,      sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab      potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe                bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte  Schokososse      ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können.  Dadurch verlaufen        grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle                durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch     sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt  mit         Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans                atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen   Rosamunde's              Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen   Erdmännchen aus ihren       Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch   konnten Klingonen       purzelbaumschlagend ihr          selbst-gestricktes       Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.          Hocherfreut       badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk,   damit sie        endlich       auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen                  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli                durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren      oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu      Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,      vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich      agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der      Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche        beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden                Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis                produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die       weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In       Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,       VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch       vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas          häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien        das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen                abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose                Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer     hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren     und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch     entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit   einer     KillerDackelin , wodurch                  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil   wurde  ;-] !! Apropos                "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen    berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber                  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik                  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch  viele              Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans                glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche                nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik                selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln     im            goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger            Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin                 interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre             Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf            Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne         Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch    bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste   blöde  als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim Nudeltopf-Schokosauce-Festtagsschlemmen,   weil Tiefseekatzenpfeffer ungeheuerliche Blähungen _*verursachen.
*_


----------



## Enumerator (4. Juni 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja               einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige   Nachbar        seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht   es so,  dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln   hernimmt. Wie  aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,    entschied auch die      Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.     Trotzdem  kocht er  nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl   Hans'   Schwester   eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich     seine Großtante für    ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat nämlich   täglich   schmutzige  Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.      Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine  gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt    sich der    betrunkene Koch unter  Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei                mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf                Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen     Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt Nudeln     ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat  schlürfen    möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller,  dass    Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass                das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar      grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden      dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu      barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus      purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen         wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept      raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb        Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit      Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem                Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure,   auch              zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans   wird   trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig   aus   einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der     Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen     verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.                Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen, ohne         darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er                teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade                bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie    vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's       Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf    Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!"    Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch    verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine              Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus             zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.        "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken   kommen.      "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier   allergisch auf      Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis".   Deshalb wurde      Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried       herbeizitiert - allerdings      versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel   anhand     mehrerer      transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das   gelbe     Schwimmen         unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die     vergammelten   Speisereste,     die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd                hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier     einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein     diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte     Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen    DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner    Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich        herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler                Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung                gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem,   dass     ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer   Kochschürze     seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte!   Leider begrub  sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem   Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil                andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur             umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige   Atomspaltungen   nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des   Kernreaktors samt     Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen                  fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel                Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt    explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf                grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.     Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt     mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind                wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres Ziel    es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen geschickt  zu      verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um                Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken.    Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit    kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt    werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den                Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln,  und               Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der     temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende     Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes     Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom billigen     Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin                  Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt                bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das           übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann           erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten rauchten  und          dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt und     geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte     Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht          aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse                  können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse                  Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal                  penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen                bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.      Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.      Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit    verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards    eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da    gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich    unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit                Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu   originären              Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,                als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine     Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5     eingefangen hatten .                Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem                Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne  Entschlüsselungstechnik   ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben.  Stolz erbrachen Hansi's     Zitronenfalter           sommerliche  Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in                  dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt                  ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die      subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe                  adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven  Knoblauch-Geruch  ;-], aber dadurch                komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die                Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte Hans     sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem und     strahlenden Milka-Kühen,                  die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese         verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in                  Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen                  Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall, außer     bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte                Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen          hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig  lachen         musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche    "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören    !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,                Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes      wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von Kriemhild,      sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen hinzugeben, ergab      potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe                bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte  Schokososse      ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können.  Dadurch verlaufen        grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle                durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch     sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt  mit         Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans                atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen   Rosamunde's              Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen   Erdmännchen aus ihren       Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch   konnten Klingonen       purzelbaumschlagend ihr          selbst-gestricktes       Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.          Hocherfreut       badeten sie im Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk,   damit sie        endlich       auch träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen                  konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli                durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren      oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu      Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,      vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich      agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der      Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche        beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden                Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis                produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die       weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In       Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,       VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch       vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas          häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien        das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen                abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose                Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer     hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren     und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen. Dadurch     entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel, gemeinsam mit   einer     KillerDackelin , wodurch                  Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil   wurde  ;-] !! Apropos                "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen    berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber                  mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil Maik                  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch  viele              Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans                glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch Reanimationsversuche                nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend begrub Maik                selbstlos güldene    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln     im            goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger            Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin                 interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre             Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf            Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne         Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch    bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste   blöde  als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim Nudeltopf-Schokosauce-Festtagsschlemmen,   weil Tiefseekatzenpfeffer ungeheuerliche Blähungen verursachen. Klaus


----------



## vfl_freak (4. Juni 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja                einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige    Nachbar        seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht    es so,  dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln    hernimmt. Wie  aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,     entschied auch die      Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.      Trotzdem  kocht er  nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl    Hans'   Schwester   eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich      seine Großtante für    ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat  nämlich   täglich   schmutzige  Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.       Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine  gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt     sich der    betrunkene Koch unter  Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei                 mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf                 Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen      Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt  Nudeln     ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat   schlürfen    möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller,   dass    Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass                 das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar       grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden       dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu       barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus       purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen          wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept       raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb         Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit       Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem                 Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure,    auch              zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans    wird   trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig    aus   einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der      Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen      verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.                 Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen,  ohne         darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er                 teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade                 bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie     vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's        Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf     Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!"     Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch     verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine               Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus              zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.         "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken    kommen.      "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier    allergisch auf      Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis".    Deshalb wurde      Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried        herbeizitiert - allerdings      versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel    anhand     mehrerer      transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das    gelbe     Schwimmen         unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die      vergammelten   Speisereste,     die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd                 hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier      einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein      diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte      Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen     DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner     Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich         herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler                 Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung                 gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem,    dass     ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer    Kochschürze     seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte!    Leider begrub  sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem    Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil                 andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur              umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige    Atomspaltungen   nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des    Kernreaktors samt     Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen                   fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel                 Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt     explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf                 grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.      Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt      mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind                 wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres  Ziel    es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen  geschickt  zu      verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um                 Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken.     Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit     kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt     werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den                 Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln,   und               Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der      temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende      Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes      Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom  billigen     Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin                   Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt                 bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das            übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann            erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten  rauchten  und          dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt  und     geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte      Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht           aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse                   können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse                   Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal                   penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen                 bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.       Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.       Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit     verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards     eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da     gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich     unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit                 Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu    originären              Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,                 als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine      Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5      eingefangen hatten .                 Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem                 Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne   Entschlüsselungstechnik   ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben.   Stolz erbrachen Hansi's     Zitronenfalter           sommerliche   Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in                   dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt                   ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die       subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe                   adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven   Knoblauch-Geruch  ;-], aber dadurch                 komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die                 Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte  Hans     sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem  und     strahlenden Milka-Kühen,                   die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese          verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in                   Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen                   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall,  außer     bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte                 Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen           hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig   lachen         musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche     "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören     !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,                 Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes       wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von  Kriemhild,      sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen  hinzugeben, ergab      potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder  Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe                 bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte   Schokososse      ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können.   Dadurch verlaufen        grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle                 durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch      sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt   mit         Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans                 atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen    Rosamunde's              Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen    Erdmännchen aus ihren       Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch    konnten Klingonen       purzelbaumschlagend ihr           selbst-gestricktes       Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.           Hocherfreut       badeten sie im  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk,   damit sie        endlich       auch  träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen                   konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli                 durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren       oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu       Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,       vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich       agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der       Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche         beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden                 Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis                 produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die        weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In        Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,        VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch        vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas           häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien         das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen                 abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose                 Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer      hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren      und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen.  Dadurch     entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel,  gemeinsam mit   einer     KillerDackelin , wodurch                   Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil    wurde  ;-] !! Apropos                 "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen     berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber                   mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil  Maik                  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch   viele              Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans                 glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch  Reanimationsversuche                nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend  begrub Maik                selbstlos güldene     Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln     im             goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger             Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin                  interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre              Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf             Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne          Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch     bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste    blöde  als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim Nudeltopf-Schokosauce-Festtagsschlemmen,    weil Tiefseekatzenpfeffer ungeheuerliche Blähungen verursachen. Klaus  *gewinnt*


----------



## Maik (4. Juni 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja                einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige    Nachbar        seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht    es so,  dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln    hernimmt. Wie  aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,     entschied auch die      Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.      Trotzdem  kocht er  nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl    Hans'   Schwester   eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich      seine Großtante für    ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat  nämlich   täglich   schmutzige  Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.       Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine  gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt     sich der    betrunkene Koch unter  Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei                 mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf                 Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen      Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt  Nudeln     ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat   schlürfen    möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller,   dass    Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass                 das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar       grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden       dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu       barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus       purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen          wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept       raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb         Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit       Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem                 Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure,    auch              zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans    wird   trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig    aus   einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der      Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen      verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.                 Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen,  ohne         darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er                 teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade                 bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie     vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's        Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf     Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!"     Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch     verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine               Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus              zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.         "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken    kommen.      "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier    allergisch auf      Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis".    Deshalb wurde      Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried        herbeizitiert - allerdings      versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel    anhand     mehrerer      transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das    gelbe     Schwimmen         unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die      vergammelten   Speisereste,     die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd                 hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier      einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein      diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte      Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen     DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner     Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich         herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler                 Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung                 gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem,    dass     ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer    Kochschürze     seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte!    Leider begrub  sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem    Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil                 andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur              umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige    Atomspaltungen   nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des    Kernreaktors samt     Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen                   fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel                 Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt     explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf                 grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.      Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt      mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind                 wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres  Ziel    es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen  geschickt  zu      verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um                 Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken.     Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit     kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt     werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den                 Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln,   und               Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der      temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende      Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes      Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom  billigen     Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin                   Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt                 bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das            übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann            erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten  rauchten  und          dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt  und     geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte      Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht           aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse                   können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse                   Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal                   penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen                 bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.       Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.       Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit     verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards     eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da     gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich     unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit                 Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu    originären              Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,                 als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine      Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5      eingefangen hatten .                 Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem                 Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne   Entschlüsselungstechnik   ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben.   Stolz erbrachen Hansi's     Zitronenfalter           sommerliche   Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in                   dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt                   ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die       subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe                   adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven   Knoblauch-Geruch  ;-], aber dadurch                 komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die                 Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte  Hans     sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem  und     strahlenden Milka-Kühen,                   die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese          verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in                   Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen                   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall,  außer     bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte                 Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen           hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig   lachen         musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche     "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören     !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,                 Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes       wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von  Kriemhild,      sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen  hinzugeben, ergab      potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder  Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe                 bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte   Schokososse      ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können.   Dadurch verlaufen        grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle                 durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch      sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt   mit         Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans                 atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen    Rosamunde's              Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen    Erdmännchen aus ihren       Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch    konnten Klingonen       purzelbaumschlagend ihr           selbst-gestricktes       Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.           Hocherfreut       badeten sie im  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk,   damit sie        endlich       auch  träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen                   konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli                 durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren       oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu       Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,       vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich       agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der       Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche         beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden                 Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis                 produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die        weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In        Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,        VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch        vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas           häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien         das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen                 abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose                 Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer      hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren      und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen.  Dadurch     entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel,  gemeinsam mit   einer     KillerDackelin , wodurch                   Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil    wurde  ;-] !! Apropos                 "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen     berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber                   mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil  Maik                  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch   viele              Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans                 glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch  Reanimationsversuche                nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend  begrub Maik                selbstlos güldene     Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln     im             goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger             Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin                  interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre              Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf             Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne          Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch     bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste    blöde  als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim Nudeltopf-Schokosauce-Festtagsschlemmen,    weil Tiefseekatzenpfeffer ungeheuerliche Blähungen verursachen. Klaus  gewinnt Oberwasser


----------



## Enumerator (5. Juni 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja                einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige    Nachbar        seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht    es so,  dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln    hernimmt. Wie  aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,     entschied auch die      Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.      Trotzdem  kocht er  nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl    Hans'   Schwester   eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich      seine Großtante für    ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat  nämlich   täglich   schmutzige  Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.       Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine  gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt     sich der    betrunkene Koch unter  Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei                 mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf                 Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen      Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt  Nudeln     ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat   schlürfen    möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller,   dass    Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass                 das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar       grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden       dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu       barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus       purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen          wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept       raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb         Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit       Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem                 Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure,    auch              zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans    wird   trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig    aus   einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der      Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen      verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.                 Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen,  ohne         darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er                 teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade                 bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie     vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's        Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf     Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!"     Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch     verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine               Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus              zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.         "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken    kommen.      "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier    allergisch auf      Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis".    Deshalb wurde      Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried        herbeizitiert - allerdings      versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel    anhand     mehrerer      transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das    gelbe     Schwimmen         unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die      vergammelten   Speisereste,     die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd                 hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier      einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein      diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte      Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen     DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner     Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich         herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler                 Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung                 gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem,    dass     ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer    Kochschürze     seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte!    Leider begrub  sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem    Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil                 andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur              umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige    Atomspaltungen   nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des    Kernreaktors samt     Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen                   fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel                 Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt     explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf                 grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.      Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt      mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind                 wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres  Ziel    es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen  geschickt  zu      verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um                 Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken.     Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit     kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt     werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den                 Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln,   und               Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der      temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende      Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes      Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom  billigen     Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin                   Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt                 bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das            übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann            erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten  rauchten  und          dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt  und     geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte      Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht           aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse                   können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse                   Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal                   penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen                 bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.       Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.       Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit     verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards     eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da     gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich     unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit                 Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu    originären              Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,                 als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine      Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5      eingefangen hatten .                 Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem                 Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne   Entschlüsselungstechnik   ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben.   Stolz erbrachen Hansi's     Zitronenfalter           sommerliche   Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in                   dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt                   ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die       subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe                   adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven   Knoblauch-Geruch  ;-], aber dadurch                 komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die                 Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte  Hans     sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem  und     strahlenden Milka-Kühen,                   die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese          verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in                   Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen                   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall,  außer     bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte                 Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen           hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig   lachen         musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche     "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören     !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,                 Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes       wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von  Kriemhild,      sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen  hinzugeben, ergab      potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder  Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe                 bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte   Schokososse      ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können.   Dadurch verlaufen        grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle                 durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch      sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt   mit         Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans                 atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen    Rosamunde's              Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen    Erdmännchen aus ihren       Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch    konnten Klingonen       purzelbaumschlagend ihr           selbst-gestricktes       Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.           Hocherfreut       badeten sie im  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk,   damit sie        endlich       auch  träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen                   konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli                 durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren       oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu       Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,       vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich       agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der       Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche         beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden                 Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis                 produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die        weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In        Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,        VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch        vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas           häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien         das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen                 abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose                 Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer      hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren      und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen.  Dadurch     entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel,  gemeinsam mit   einer     KillerDackelin , wodurch                   Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil    wurde  ;-] !! Apropos                 "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen     berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber                   mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil  Maik                  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch   viele              Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans                 glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch  Reanimationsversuche                nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend  begrub Maik                selbstlos güldene     Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln     im             goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger             Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin                  interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre              Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf             Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne          Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch     bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste    blöde  als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim Nudeltopf-Schokosauce-Festtagsschlemmen,    weil Tiefseekatzenpfeffer ungeheuerliche Blähungen verursachen. Klaus  gewinnt Oberwasser *dank*


----------



## Maik (5. Juni 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja                einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige    Nachbar        seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht    es so,  dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln    hernimmt. Wie  aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,     entschied auch die      Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.      Trotzdem  kocht er  nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl    Hans'   Schwester   eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich      seine Großtante für    ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat  nämlich   täglich   schmutzige  Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.       Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine  gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt     sich der    betrunkene Koch unter  Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei                 mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf                 Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen      Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt  Nudeln     ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat   schlürfen    möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller,   dass    Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass                 das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar       grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden       dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu       barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus       purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen          wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept       raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb         Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit       Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem                 Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure,    auch              zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans    wird   trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig    aus   einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der      Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen      verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.                 Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen,  ohne         darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er                 teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade                 bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie     vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's        Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf     Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!"     Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch     verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine               Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus              zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.         "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken    kommen.      "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier    allergisch auf      Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis".    Deshalb wurde      Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried        herbeizitiert - allerdings      versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel    anhand     mehrerer      transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das    gelbe     Schwimmen         unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die      vergammelten   Speisereste,     die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd                 hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier      einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein      diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte      Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen     DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner     Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich         herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler                 Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung                 gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem,    dass     ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer    Kochschürze     seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte!    Leider begrub  sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem    Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil                 andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur              umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige    Atomspaltungen   nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des    Kernreaktors samt     Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen                   fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel                 Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt     explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf                 grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.      Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt      mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind                 wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres  Ziel    es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen  geschickt  zu      verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um                 Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken.     Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit     kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt     werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den                 Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln,   und               Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der      temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende      Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes      Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom  billigen     Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin                   Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt                 bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das            übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann            erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten  rauchten  und          dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt  und     geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte      Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht           aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse                   können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse                   Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal                   penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen                 bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.       Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.       Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit     verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards     eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da     gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich     unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit                 Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu    originären              Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,                 als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine      Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5      eingefangen hatten .                 Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem                 Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne   Entschlüsselungstechnik   ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben.   Stolz erbrachen Hansi's     Zitronenfalter           sommerliche   Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in                   dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt                   ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die       subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe                   adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven   Knoblauch-Geruch  ;-], aber dadurch                 komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die                 Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte  Hans     sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem  und     strahlenden Milka-Kühen,                   die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese          verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in                   Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen                   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall,  außer     bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte                 Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen           hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig   lachen         musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche     "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören     !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,                 Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes       wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von  Kriemhild,      sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen  hinzugeben, ergab      potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder  Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe                 bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte   Schokososse      ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können.   Dadurch verlaufen        grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle                 durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch      sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt   mit         Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans                 atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen    Rosamunde's              Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen    Erdmännchen aus ihren       Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch    konnten Klingonen       purzelbaumschlagend ihr           selbst-gestricktes       Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.           Hocherfreut       badeten sie im  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk,   damit sie        endlich       auch  träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen                   konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli                 durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren       oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu       Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,       vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich       agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der       Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche         beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden                 Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis                 produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die        weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In        Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,        VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch        vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas           häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien         das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen                 abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose                 Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer      hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren      und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen.  Dadurch     entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel,  gemeinsam mit   einer     KillerDackelin , wodurch                   Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil    wurde  ;-] !! Apropos                 "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen     berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber                   mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil  Maik                  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch   viele              Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans                 glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch  Reanimationsversuche                nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend  begrub Maik                selbstlos güldene     Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln     im             goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger             Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin                  interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre              Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf             Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne          Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch     bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste    blöde  als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim Nudeltopf-Schokosauce-Festtagsschlemmen,    weil Tiefseekatzenpfeffer ungeheuerliche Blähungen verursachen. Klaus  gewinnt Oberwasser dank *Formvollendeter-Unterschenkel-Schwimmflügelchen*


----------



## Enumerator (6. Juni 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja                einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige    Nachbar        seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht    es so,  dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln    hernimmt. Wie  aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,     entschied auch die      Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.      Trotzdem  kocht er  nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl    Hans'   Schwester   eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich      seine Großtante für    ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat  nämlich   täglich   schmutzige  Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.       Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine  gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt     sich der    betrunkene Koch unter  Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei                 mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf                 Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen      Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt  Nudeln     ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat   schlürfen    möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller,   dass    Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass                 das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar       grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden       dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu       barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus       purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen          wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept       raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb         Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit       Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem                 Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure,    auch              zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans    wird   trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig    aus   einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der      Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen      verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.                 Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen,  ohne         darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er                 teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade                 bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie     vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's        Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf     Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!"     Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch     verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine               Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus              zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.         "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken    kommen.      "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier    allergisch auf      Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis".    Deshalb wurde      Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried        herbeizitiert - allerdings      versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel    anhand     mehrerer      transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das    gelbe     Schwimmen         unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die      vergammelten   Speisereste,     die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd                 hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier      einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein      diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte      Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen     DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner     Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich         herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler                 Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung                 gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem,    dass     ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer    Kochschürze     seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte!    Leider begrub  sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem    Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil                 andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur              umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige    Atomspaltungen   nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des    Kernreaktors samt     Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen                   fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel                 Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt     explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf                 grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.      Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt      mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind                 wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres  Ziel    es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen  geschickt  zu      verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um                 Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken.     Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit     kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt     werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den                 Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln,   und               Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der      temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende      Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes      Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom  billigen     Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin                   Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt                 bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das            übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann            erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten  rauchten  und          dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt  und     geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte      Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht           aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse                   können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse                   Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal                   penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen                 bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.       Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.       Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit     verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards     eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da     gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich     unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit                 Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu    originären              Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,                 als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine      Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5      eingefangen hatten .                 Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem                 Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne   Entschlüsselungstechnik   ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben.   Stolz erbrachen Hansi's     Zitronenfalter           sommerliche   Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in                   dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt                   ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die       subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe                   adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven   Knoblauch-Geruch  ;-], aber dadurch                 komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die                 Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte  Hans     sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem  und     strahlenden Milka-Kühen,                   die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese          verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in                   Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen                   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall,  außer     bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte                 Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen           hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig   lachen         musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche     "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören     !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,                 Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes       wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von  Kriemhild,      sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen  hinzugeben, ergab      potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder  Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe                 bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte   Schokososse      ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können.   Dadurch verlaufen        grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle                 durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch      sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt   mit         Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans                 atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen    Rosamunde's              Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen    Erdmännchen aus ihren       Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch    konnten Klingonen       purzelbaumschlagend ihr           selbst-gestricktes       Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.           Hocherfreut       badeten sie im  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk,   damit sie        endlich       auch  träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen                   konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli                 durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren       oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu       Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,       vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich       agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der       Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche         beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden                 Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis                 produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die        weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In        Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,        VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch        vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas           häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien         das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen                 abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose                 Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer      hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren      und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen.  Dadurch     entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel,  gemeinsam mit   einer     KillerDackelin , wodurch                   Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil    wurde  ;-] !! Apropos                 "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen     berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber                   mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil  Maik                  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch   viele              Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans                 glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch  Reanimationsversuche                nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend  begrub Maik                selbstlos güldene     Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln     im             goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger             Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin                  interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre              Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf             Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne          Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch     bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste    blöde  als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim Nudeltopf-Schokosauce-Festtagsschlemmen,    weil Tiefseekatzenpfeffer ungeheuerliche Blähungen verursachen. Klaus  gewinnt Oberwasser dank *Formvollendeter-Unterschenkel-Schwimmflügelchen* - *beneidenswert!*


----------



## timestamp (9. Juni 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja                einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige    Nachbar        seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht    es so,  dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln    hernimmt. Wie  aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,     entschied auch die      Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.      Trotzdem  kocht er  nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl    Hans'   Schwester   eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt sich      seine Großtante für    ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er    hat  nämlich   täglich   schmutzige  Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.       Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine  gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt     sich der    betrunkene Koch unter  Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei                 mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf                 Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach mehrmaligen      Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er jetzt  Nudeln     ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und glibberige Zutat   schlürfen    möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten die Hersteller,   dass    Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass                 das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar       grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden       dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu       barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus       purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen          wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept       raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb         Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit       Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem                 Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure,    auch              zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans    wird   trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten kurzfristig    aus   einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der      Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen      verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.                 Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen,  ohne         darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er                 teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade                 bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie     vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah Rosemarie's        Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der schnurstracks auf     Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief: "OMFG, that's a rape!"     Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine        Herzattacke. Dennoch     verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild  eine               Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das  Nudelrezept  besteht  aus              zweihundertsiebenundsechzig   Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.         "Lecker",  wenn      dazu   Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken    kommen.      "Würg",  dachte        Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier    allergisch auf      Känguru-Hoden ohne     geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis".    Deshalb wurde      Makarnaçanaks Großcousin     Knutfried        herbeizitiert - allerdings      versteht niemand, wie dieser     Vogel    anhand     mehrerer      transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das    gelbe     Schwimmen         unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die      vergammelten   Speisereste,     die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd                 hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier      einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein      diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte      Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen     DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner     Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich         herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler                 Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung                 gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor allem,    dass     ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter einer    Kochschürze     seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet hatte!    Leider begrub  sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich verfaultem    Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil                 andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur              umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige    Atomspaltungen   nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des    Kernreaktors samt     Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen                   fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel                 Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt     explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf                 grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.      Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce, vermengt      mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind                 wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres  Ziel    es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen  geschickt  zu      verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um                 Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken.     Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit     kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt     werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den                 Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln,   und               Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines der      temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über leuchtende      Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht vorhergesehenes      Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,      berauscht vom  billigen     Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte    anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin                   Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt                 bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das            übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber dann            erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten  rauchten  und          dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt  und     geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte      Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht           aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse                   können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse                   Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal                   penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen                 bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.       Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.       Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit     verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards     eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da     gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich     unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit                 Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu    originären              Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,                 als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine      Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5      eingefangen hatten .                 Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA, indem                 Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne   Entschlüsselungstechnik   ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben.   Stolz erbrachen Hansi's     Zitronenfalter           sommerliche   Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in                   dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt                   ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die       subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe                   adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven   Knoblauch-Geruch  ;-], aber dadurch                 komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die                 Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte  Hans     sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem  und     strahlenden Milka-Kühen,                   die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese          verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in                   Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen                   Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall,  außer     bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte                 Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen           hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig   lachen         musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche     "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören     !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,                 Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts interessantes       wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche Ratschlag von  Kriemhild,      sich           relativistischen Extravaganzen  hinzugeben, ergab      potztausend   Variationen         kreiselnder  Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe                 bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte   Schokososse      ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können.   Dadurch verlaufen        grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle                 durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen jedoch      sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks, versetzt   mit         Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans                 atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen    Rosamunde's              Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen    Erdmännchen aus ihren       Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch    konnten Klingonen       purzelbaumschlagend ihr           selbst-gestricktes       Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.           Hocherfreut       badeten sie im  Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk,   damit sie        endlich       auch  träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen                   konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli                 durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren       oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche immerzu       Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend probiotisch,       vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln. Kränklich weinerlich       agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut    nach     der       Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche  Simulatoren,    welche         beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden                 Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis                 produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die        weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In        Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,        VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch        vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas           häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien         das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen                 abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose                 Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer      hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu hyperventilieren      und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige Bananen zu backen.  Dadurch     entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der        Killerdackel,  gemeinsam mit   einer     KillerDackelin , wodurch                   Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil    wurde  ;-] !! Apropos                 "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen     berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten vollziehen  !! Aber                   mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil  Maik                  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch   viele              Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans                 glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch  Reanimationsversuche                nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend  begrub Maik                selbstlos güldene     Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln     im             goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger             Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin                  interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre              Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf             Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne          Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch     bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste    blöde  als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim Nudeltopf-Schokosauce-Festtagsschlemmen,    weil Tiefseekatzenpfeffer ungeheuerliche Blähungen verursachen. Klaus  gewinnt Oberwasser dank *Formvollendeter-Unterschenkel-Schwimmflügelchen* - *beneidenswert!* Simsalabim


----------



## vfl_freak (10. Juni 2010)

Hans kocht Nudeln mit leckerer  Schokosauce. "Mmhhh, davon kann man ja                 einfach nicht genug kriegen."  Also klaut der hungrige     Nachbar        seinem      Arbeitskollegen seinen  Nudeltopf und macht     es so,  dass       jeder es  als     Inspiration zum  Steinmeiseln     hernimmt. Wie  aber   das      unglaubliche   Gericht   entschied,      entschied auch die      Nudeltopffirma,    es nicht zu   vermarkten.       Trotzdem  kocht er  nun     seine eigenen    leckeren Nudeln.   Obwohl     Hans'   Schwester   eine     Restaurantleiterin    kennt, schämt  sich      seine Großtante für    ihren      kleinen Großneffen. Er     hat  nämlich   täglich   schmutzige  Wäsche zum       Essen  gereicht.        Lebenslänglich wäre hierfür   eine  gerechte     Entlohnung   denkt      sich der    betrunkene Koch unter  Tränen.



Also wurde Hans der Kommission für Drogendelikte vorgestellt.

:suspekt:

Dort musste der Nachbar eine Haarprobe essen, die aus hartgekochtem Ei                  mit Essig und einem Glas leckerem Speck kredenzt auf                  Dschungel-Schweinkram mit Schokosoße bestand. Nach  mehrmaligen      Stuhlgang            erklärt er komischerweise, dass er  jetzt  Nudeln     ohne eine            übelriechende, zähe und  glibberige Zutat   schlürfen    möchte.  Entsetzt           realisierten  die Hersteller,   dass    Schokosauce ätzend  auf  Nudeln   wirkt.

Nach einigen Gängen bemerkte Kommissionsleiter Achmed Makarnaçanak, dass                  das Rezept raubkopiert eigentlich unanfechtbar        grottenschlecht      war,     und  es nicht mehr zugelassen werden        dürfe. Deshalb   entschied    Achmed      Makarnaçanak sich zu        barbarischen   Essgewohnheiten unter     Bedingungen,  die    nur aus        purer Bosheit und   Langeweile ins     Bundesgesetzbuch  aufgenommen           wurden. Jedoch   hatte Gott ebenfalls das     ganze Rezept        raubkopiert.   Aber   Adam und   Eva konsultierten  deshalb          Schlangenzüchter  aus   Ennepetal, um     Apfelkompott mit        Kartoffelbrei   zu  kosten.



Leber, Niere und Otternasenrouladen kredenzt mit hochauflösendem                  Kameraobjektiv neigt zu Magenkrämpfen. Desoxyrebunukleinsäure,     auch              zuweilen "DNS" genannt, ist geschmacksneutral. Hans     wird   trotz       täglicher      harter Trainingseinheiten  kurzfristig    aus   einem            Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm der       Tutorials.de-Moderatoren  probeweise  zum          Kaffeekochen       verdonnert.
Daraufhin wollten aufgeregte Teeschlürfer baldmöglichst Teebeutel.                  Blöderweise hat Kaffeekocher kahvea?ç? Teebeutel gegessen,   ohne         darüber        nachzudenken!
Er wankte etwas zittrig durch die riesige Teeküche, weil er                  teeinvergiftet Mutti's Schminkköfferchen dringend ausmisten sollte.
Darin schnabulierte eine zwölfbeinige Tausendfüsslerin gerade                  bunt-beleuchtete Schönheitspillen. Diese hat Kriemhild, die sie      vergaß,             bitter bereut! Denn als Hans-Hubert Kah  Rosemarie's        Schnursenkel          anknabberte, fiel der  schnurstracks auf     Kriemhild.    Die fing  Feuer   und       rief:  "OMFG, that's a rape!"     Anschließend    bekam  kahvea?ç?  eine         Herzattacke. Dennoch     verlangte    Hans-Hubert, dass  Kriemhild   eine               Tüteaufreißfertigleckernudelsuppe kauft. Das   Nudelrezept  besteht  aus              zweihundertsiebenundsechzig    Känguru-Hoden-an-Makkaronis.         "Lecker",  wenn      dazu    Affenschamhaare-mit-Käse-überbacken    kommen.      "Würg",  dachte         Makarnaçanak. "Ich reagier    allergisch auf      Känguru-Hoden ohne      geraspeltem     Vanille-Eis".    Deshalb wurde      Makarnaçanaks  Großcousin     Knutfried        herbeizitiert - allerdings      versteht  niemand, wie dieser     Vogel    anhand     mehrerer       transdimensionaler Kaninchen-Köttel das    gelbe     Schwimmen          unterband!  Dennoch aß Makarnaçanak die      vergammelten   Speisereste,      die er     seit  1932 im Luftschutzbun
 ker hatte! 

Pfui!

Plötzlich oder genaugenommen unvorhergesehenerweise kam verzögernd                  hinzu, dass James Bond sich seine Walther PPK in Ölpapier       einlegte.            Dadurch koagulierte er unverzüglich. Sein       diabolisches   Gelächter          entartete nicht. Stattdessen erblaßte       Roberto Blanco,   weil sein    Hautton       nicht der üblichen      DIN-Norm  entsprach,   sondern weil der      Melatoninwert     seiner      Hauskatze  drastisch   absank! Danach konnte      Knutfried natürlich          herzhaft  rülpsen ! ! !

Danach immatrikulierte A. Makarnaçanak als interregionaler                  Origamimeister an der Baumschule, wo auch eine Aerobic-Abteilung                  gegründet wurde. Hierdurch erfuhr eine Mitschülerin vor  allem,    dass     ein          homosexueller Silberreiher sich unter  einer    Kochschürze     seine        Geliebten   Graugänse gezüchtet  hatte!    Leider begrub  sich    die        Priestersfrau in   ziemlich  verfaultem    Elefantenkot.

Doppel-Pfui!

Dennoch roch es scheis²e!

Heutzutage werden Nudeln u.a. ohne Schokosauce gefriergetrocknet, weil                  andernfalls die Elektrizitätswerke ihre Molekülstruktur               umprogrammieren    bzw. antizipieren, damit derartige     Atomspaltungen   nur         im  übergeordneten   Periodensystem des     Kernreaktors samt     Kühlturm        vorkommen.

A. Makarnaçanak's Interessen interessieren Knutfried sehr. Deswegen                    fallen sämtliche Hüllen! :suspekt:

Erotische Geheimnisse, welche Brunhilde erregten, sorgten für viel                  Brechreiz durch viele Nacktschnecken , die aufgeregt      explodierten.
Einst, vor 100 Mio. Minuten, fielen tausend Schokoladen-Maikäfer auf                  grün-gelbe Monster, die ausdauernd unter Druck rammelten.       Dadurch       ergoß      sich rot-grau-karierte Schokosauce,  vermengt      mit    Erbsenpüree,    und      hierdurch erschrak Hans.

Lausebengel Ronald resümierte: Potztausend - Schokoladen-Maikäfer sind                  wirklich hochentwickelte Kettenraucher, deren primäres   Ziel    es    zu          verwirklichen gilt, ihre Profilneurosen   geschickt  zu      verbergen.

Somit konnte Karl-Heinz Müller-Lüdenscheid nur vereinzelt gurgeln, um                  Hans dadurch beim Rasenmähen akustisch abzulenken.      Anschließend        sollte      ein Nudeltopf, gekocht und mit      kleingehackten          Essig-Speck-Schoko-Eiern    versehen, kredenzt      werden ! 

Brunhilde kroch schmerzgeplagt durch Magengrimmen unter den                  Flokati-Bettvorleger. Dieser bietet Platz zum Verstecken, Kuscheln,    und               Teetrinken. Daher würgte er einzelne Flusen eines  der      temporär            ausgerollten Schweinehälften über  leuchtende      Gänselebern!   Dadurch    ergab       sich ein nicht  vorhergesehenes      Bild: Knutfried   tanzte auf     Brunhilde,       berauscht vom  billigen     Fuselwein.   Klosterschülerin  eilte     anmutig    herbei!

Plötzlich implodierte der mittlere Nudeltopf, weil die Klosterschülerin                    Salpetersäure ausgeschwitzt hatte  ...  Dies muffelt                  bestialisch streng! Brunhilde dachte, dass ihr Bauch das             übelriechende      Nudelsuppen-Gemenge abstoßen würde, aber  dann            erkannte sie, dass  die     Nachbarn Nudelsuppen-Tüten   rauchten  und          dabei lustige Spiele      zelebrierend, halbnackt   und     geistig-benebelt.       Jedoch erbrachen einige      benebelte       Meerjungfrauen ölige Fische     ohne   eine Chance, nicht            aufzuhören! 

Wenige Meter tiefer gebar Wühlmaus Erika viele graue Feldmäuse :suspekt:!

Wühlmäuse sind Verschleierungsexperten.  Aber Feldmäuse                    können ebenfalls Wühlmäuse werfen. :suspekt: Deshalb sind Mäuse                    Verschleierungsexperten. 
Trotzdem schmecken Karnickel-Köttel weniger schrecklich, als vermutet. :suspekt: Obwohl sie manchmal                    penetrant müffeln. Gegrillt schmecken sie famos!  
Jedoch erhielt Hans Order, die Schokosauce-Nudeln weltweit anzubieten  ! Manche Koster wollen                  bestimmungsgemäß die Freigabe für Erdnußcremebutter.        Karnickel-Köttel           sollen auch noch gepökelt vermarktet werden.        Somit wurden  einige          arbeitslose Probekoster mit      verschiedenen    gesellschaftlichen          Lebensstandards      eingestellt. Dies   verärgerte  die          Schokosauce-Nudel-Mafia, da      gigantische Peanuts   ohnehin  populär, aber          geschmacklich      unübertroffen sind. 

Hans entschied machtvoll, Erdnußcremebutter mit Schokosauce mit                  Nudelsalat wegzuwerfen! Dies verhalf vielen Romulanern zu     originären              Einkommenszuwächsen.
Die Erdmännchen dagegen verhalfen Hans zu ewigem Durchfall ..... ;-] Warum nur? Es schien,                  als würden Erdmännchen einfach irgendeine       Durchschlagswirkung            provozieren, die sie auf Andromeda-5       eingefangen hatten .                  Durchfall-Forscher enträtselten sämtliche Erdmännchen-DNA,  indem                 Erdmännchen-Haare durch hochmoderne    Entschlüsselungstechnik   ihre             Geheimnisse verraten haben.    Stolz erbrachen Hansi's     Zitronenfalter           sommerliche    Aniskekse!  Die gelbe Sauce quoll in                    dicken Fluten über Norddeutschland . Katastrophenschutz gibt                    ultimative Sicherheit durch Spezialanzüge, weil die        subatomaren             Aniskekse neuerdings lila-weiße Milka-Kühe                    adsorbieren! Dies vermittelte positiven    Knoblauch-Geruch  ;-], aber dadurch                  komprimierte der Luftansaugstutzen weitere Fluktuationen, die                  Subraumkompensationstechnik ausnutzten! Daher erledigte   Hans     sogleich            die Matrix-Umwandlung zu fluoreszierendem   und     strahlenden Milka-Kühen,                    die plötzlich, ähnlich Aniskeksen (wobei diese           verschimmelten),       einen    violetten Pelz bekamen ! 
Hans erbrach kränklich seinen Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat in                    Bayern. 
Hierdurch wurden bayrische Weizenbiertrinker satt!

Ekelhaft! ;-] :suspekt: 
Aber Bayern lieben Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat . Deshalb  wachsen                    Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Konglomerate überall,   außer     bei              Schwaben!  Deshalb pflanzte                  Klaus-Bärbel lila-weiße Milka-Schokoladen-Tafeln in einen            hessischen       Blumentopf, woraufhin Rosamunde krampfartig    lachen         musste, weil       Mecklenburg-Vorpommersche      "Nudeln-mit-Schokosauce"       kreuzweise       zusammengebunden gehören      !

Wow!

Achmed Makarnaçanak, der Banause, rannte zu einem Schlangenzüchter,                  Löwenbändiger, Erdmännchendompteur, aber nichts  interessantes       wurde           daraus! Denn der angebliche  Ratschlag von  Kriemhild,      sich           relativistischen  Extravaganzen  hinzugeben, ergab      potztausend   Variationen          kreiselnder  Schokonudeln! Rotierende Milka-Kühe                  bedürfen grauer Zahnpasta, um breitgetrampelte    Schokososse      ohne          Anstrengungen wegbürsten zu können.    Dadurch verlaufen        grundlegende Milka-Kuh-Milch-Kanäle                  durch schokoladenfarbene Erdwälle! Schlammlawinen  jedoch      sind           unförmige  drogenhaltige Happy-Hour-Drinks,  versetzt   mit         Wackelpudding.  Ungeduldig erwartete Hans                  atmosphärische Schlafbedingungen; ermüdet wegen     Rosamunde's              Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk kamen     Erdmännchen aus ihren       Schlafsäcken        gepurzelt. Hierdurch     konnten Klingonen       purzelbaumschlagend ihr            selbst-gestricktes       Rüschen-Panzer-Hemdchen erstmals überstreifen.            Hocherfreut       badeten sie im   Schokonudelnsaucen-Schlaftrunk,   damit sie        endlich       auch   träumend ihr rosarotes Schamhaar  schützen                    konnten! ;-]

Im Kontinuum suboptimaler Algenmengen schwappte das giftgrüne Leckerli                  durch lila-blassblau-farbene Geleemasse! Simulatoren        oszilierten           wechselnde paranoide Terminatoren, welche  immerzu       Schwankungen           unterliegen und linksdrehend  probiotisch,       vitamin-kontaminiert   herum         rödeln.  Kränklich weinerlich       agierende Nudelpflücker   jammerten  laut     nach     der       Feierabendschablone über   lautstärkereiche   Simulatoren,    welche         beim     Nudelpflücksimulationsprozess  abartig  rotierten.

Plötzlich explodierten Wasser-Kondome über der kreischenden                  Nudelpflückerbagage, weil atomare Mini-U-Boote Purzelbäume schlugen  und dadurch Tsunamis                  produzierten. Währenddessen gerieten FKK-Schnorchler unter die         weichen,          jedoch auch strahlenden Erdbeer-Büschel! In         Simulatoren fand  die         Transformation bald Gelegenheit,         VFL-Bankdrücker in den   Ruhezustand   zu      beamen. Dadurch         vergreisten blutjunge   tutorials.de-Moderatoren   zu   Yodas            häßlichen, jedoch fotogenen   Quarktaschen, vielleicht  aber    erschien          das   aber nur so.  Auf einmal sprangen                  abartige gigantische Pflaumenkerne rücklings durch endlose                  Bananenplantagen. Hierdurch wurden ellenlange Wattwürmer       hochgespült,  um           anmutig in Schokosauce zu  hyperventilieren      und dabei  riesige,           birnenförmige  Bananen zu backen.  Dadurch     entfleuchte   kurzfristig   der         Killerdackel,  gemeinsam mit   einer     KillerDackelin , wodurch                    Letztere unweigerlich geschlechtsreif und unglaublich geil     wurde  ;-] !! Apropos                  "Geschlechtsreif": Studien zeigen, dass KillerDackelinnen      berufsbedingt             durchaus aggresive Paarungsriten  vollziehen  !! Aber                    mittwochs feiern tutorial.de-User ausgelassen, weil   Maik                  diesbezüglich KillerDackelinnen auftischt, wodurch    viele              Schokonudeln    implodieren !!  Deshalb gießt Hans                  glibberige Biomasse auf den Klodeckel, wodurch   Reanimationsversuche                nutzlos erschienen. Anschließend   begrub Maik                selbstlos güldene      Erdnußcreme-Schokobutter-Nudelsalat-Schüsseln     im              goldenschimmernden Eigenheim - ungeachtet etwaiger              Interessenkonflikte     mit Hans.

Trotz manigfaltiger Phänotypen entstand Wirtschaftswachstum, woraufhin                   interplanetare Stiefmütterchen schokoladig grinsten 
Leider erbrachen inkompetente Freizeittapezierer spontan ihre               Frühstücksbrötchen, wodurch perfide Freizeitanstreicher lustlos auf              Pogo-Sticks glotzten .....
Freudestrahlend pflückten privilegierte Baby-Giraffen schmiede-eiserne           Gummibärchen, obwohl Gummibärchen grausam sind  und blau-grün  :suspekt:  fluoreszieren! Hierdurch      bekam Karlchen Ausschlag in der Niere. Der Nierenausschlag grinste     blöde  als wäre alles nur apathischer Spaß.

Hallo? Alles explodierte beim Nudeltopf-Schokosauce-Festtagsschlemmen,     weil Tiefseekatzenpfeffer ungeheuerliche Blähungen verursachen. Klaus  gewinnt Oberwasser dank *Formvollendeter-Unterschenkel-Schwimmflügelchen  - *beneidenswert! Simsalabim *sprach*


----------

